# Авиация > Литература >  Степанищев Михаил Тихонович

## NASa

Уважаемые участники форума!

12 декабря исполняется 91 год со дня рождения Дважды Героя Советского Союза М.Т. Степанищева.  Материалы о его жизни скромно представлены на родине Героя, в школьном мемориальном уголке с.Хмелинец и в краеведческом музее г.Задонска Липецкой области. Прошу принять участие в составлении расширенного литературного обзора в виде сканированных или фотокопий страниц книг, посвященных жизни и подвигу Михаила Тихоновича, его ближайших соратников, в частности, по 76-му гшап. Копии можно направлять по адресу stepanishchevmt@yandex.ru , они будут размещены в интернет - http://StepanishchevMT.narod.ru/index.html и переданы музеям. 

Возможно, в семейных архивах есть письма, воспоминания, фотографии. Пожалуйста, в личной переписке обсудите вариант лучшего их приложения. Результаты будут освещены на форуме. 

Нина Анатольевна Степанищева

----------


## NASa

Обратившись к интернет-публикациям по данной теме, я встретила литературно оформленные воспоминания и биографии Степанищева Михаила Тихоновича. Изящной выглядит публикация №1 и наиболее информативной - №3. 

Убедительная просьба к историографам, до кардинального пересмотра событий не выходить в своих разработках обстоятельств 1946 года за рамки, очерченные военным ведомством, сотрудником которого являлся Михаил Тихонович Степанищев. Можно указать на следующие основания:
- этично, почтительно по отношению к Герою не вносить в его биографию более негативной информации, чем принято для оповещения Министерством обороны СССР и представлено официально Воениздатом;
- вся внеслужебная информация, то есть относящаяся к личной жизни, согласно Закона о СМИ РФ, может публиковаться корреспондентами лишь с согласия героя публикации или его доверенных лиц;
- все источники информации 1930-х - начала 1950-х годов в силу печальной репутации этого периода истории страны должны быть подвергнуты самой тщательной экспертизе и сопоставлены с независимыми свидетельствами, иначе они могут представить ложные сведения.

Добавлю, что собранные из разных источников свидетельства об обстоятельствах 1946 года, обозначенного в публикациях как год окончании жизни Михаила Тихоновича, в совокупности образуют неправдоподобную картину и побуждают меня искать истину.

 1. Большая советская энциклопедия
http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/bse/ar...0074/65600.htm

2. Люди. Биографии, воспоминания.

http://www.peoples.ru/military/hero/...hev/index.html


3. Википедия — свободная энциклопедия. 
    Михаил Тихонович Степанищев
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Степани...хонович

Михаи́л Ти́хонович Степани́щев (12 декабря 1917 — 8 сентября 1946) — лётчик, участник Великой Отечественной войны, дважды Герой Советского Союза, уроженец Задонского района Липецкой области.

Биография

Михаил Тихонович Степанищев родился 12 декабря 1917 года в деревне Первое Колесово (ныне Задонского района Липецкой области) в крестьянской семье. Работал в колхозе.

В Красной Армии с 1937 года. В 1938 г. окончил Ворошиловградскую военную авиационную школу. В июне 1941 года — младший лейтенант.

Участник Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941. Воевал рядовым лётчиком-штурмовиком, затем командиром звена, эскадрильи на Южном, Сталинградском и Юго-Западном фронтах. Затем штурман 76-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка 1-й гвардейской штурмовой авиационной дивизии 8-й воздушной армии 4-го Украинского фронта, гвардии капитан; заместитель командира 76-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка и 1-й гвардейской штурмовой авиационной дивизии 1-й воздушной армии 3-го Белорусского фронта, гвардии майор.

В ноябре 1943 года группа из 6 самолётов, возглавляемая Степанищевым, в районе Верхний Рогачек (Херсонская область) уничтожила 7 танков и 20 автомашин противника. В апреле 1944 года группа из 18 самолётов Ил-2 под руководством Степанищева в ходе штурмовки аэродрома противника в районе станции Джанкой уничтожила 11, повредила 15 бомбардировщиков.

14 января 1945 года группа М. Т. Степанищева штурмует скопление боевой техники противника, уничтожая до десятка танков и три самоходных орудия. 7 апреля 1945 года заместитель командира 76-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка гвардии майор Степанищев четырежды водит группу штурмовиков на уничтожение живой силы и артиллерии противника под Кенигсбергом, а свой последний боевой вылет, в должности заместителя командира 1-й гвардейской штурмовой авиадивизии, он совершает в небе столицы гитлеровской Германии.

Звание Героя Советского Союза присвоено Степанищеву за 127 успешных боевых вылетов, образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования по уничтожению живой силы и техники врага под Сталинградом, при освобождении Донбасса, Северного Кавказа и Крыма и проявленные при этом отвагу и мужество. Особенно отличился Степанищев, командуя группой штурмовиков, при уничтожении живой силы и артиллерии противника в районе Кёнигсберга. За героизм и самоотверженность, проявленные в этих боях, Степанищев награждён второй медалью «Золотая Звезда». Всего за годы войны Степанищев совершил 234 боевых вылета. Был тяжело ранен.

После войны продолжал службу в ВВС, в Брестской области Белоруссии. День 8 сентября 1946 года указан в официальных публикациях как дата окончания жизненного пути. В городе Барановичи установлена мемориальная плита в память о лётчике-герое.

В селе Хмелинец Задонского района Липецкой области установлен бронзовый бюст Михаила Тихоновича Степанищева.

Награды

26 октября 1944 года присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза и знака особого отличия — медали «Золотая Звезда».
29 июня 1945 года присвоено звание Дважды Героя Советского Союза и знака особого отличия — медали «Золотая Звезда» (вторично).
Орден Ленина (дважды).
Орден Красной Звезды (четырежды).
Орден Богдана Хмельницкого 3-й степени.
Орден Александра Невского.
Орден Отечественной войны 1-й степени.
Медали.

Память

в селе Хмелинец Задонского района Липецкой области установлен бронзовый бюст дважды Героя Советского Союза М. Т. Степанищева.
улица имени М. Т. Степанищева есть в городе Задонске
30 октября 1959 года имя Степанищева присвоено новой улице в Липецке.

Источники

Герои Советского Союза: Краткий биографический словарь в двух томах. Т.2. Пред. ред. коллегии И. Н. Шкадов. - М.: Воениздат, 1988. - С. 521.
Дважды Герои Советского Союза. Альбом. М.: Воениздат, 1973. - С. 204 - 205.
Великая Отечественная война. 1941—1945. События. Люди. Документы: Краткий исторический справочник/ Под общ. ред. О. А. Ржешевского. Сост. Е. К. Жигунов — М.: Политиздат, 1990. — С. 390.
Полянский В. Ф., Марков Н. В., Мартынов А. Ф.. Путешествие по Липецкой области — Воронеж, Центр.-черн. кн. изд-во, 1971. — С. 356.

Ссылки

Степанищев Михаил Тихонович. Большая советская энциклопедия http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/bse/ar...0074/65600.htm

4. Авиаторы
http://aviatorz.ru/468/ 

5. КМ.РУ Мегаэнциклопедия
http://mega.km.ru/bes_2004/encyclop....icNumber=65959

6. ВВС России. Кто есть кто.
http://www.airforce.ru/staff/who_is_who/s/s1.htm

7. Биографический справочник по авиации. Герои Советского Союза.
http://ilpilot.narod.ru/man/hsu/s/stepanishchev.html

8. Форум виртуальной эскадрильи "Русские пилоты"

http://www.rp-team.ru/forum/viewtopi...bb2b8825089cc2

Текст почти соответствует представленному в Википедии, нуждается в частичной правке.

"Всего же за годы войны, сражаясь с немецко-фашистскими захватчиками на Южном, Сталинградском, Юго-Западном, 4-м Украинском и 3-м Белорусском фронтах отважный лётчик-штурмовик совершил 234 боевых вылета. Был тяжело ранен…"

Следующий абзац нуждается в правке. Просьба передать это мнение администратору сайта или помочь найти с ним контакт, так как форум закрыт.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ........
> 8. Форум виртуальной эскадрильи "Русские пилоты" http://www.rp-team.ru/forum/viewtopi...bb2b8825089cc2
> ..................................................  ............
> ..................................................  ............
> .....нуждается в правке. 
> Просьба передать это мнение администратору сайта или помочь найти с ним контакт, так как форум закрыт.


«так как форум закрыт» — это не совсем правда. Или совсем неправда.

Вот по этому адресу — http://www.rp-team.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=17
находится раздел форума «Вопросы к администрации сайта и форума».
Заходишь, нажимаешь кнопочку «Новая тема» — готово — задавайте Ваш вопрос.
Даже регистрироваться нет нужды. 

Ник

Приложил картинку, для ясности.

----------


## NASa

Хорошо, спасибо.

----------


## =RP=Kadet

> «так как форум закрыт» — это не совсем правда. Или совсем неправда.
> 
> Вот по этому адресу — http://www.rp-team.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=17
> находится раздел форума «Вопросы к администрации сайта и форума».
> Заходишь, нажимаешь кнопочку «Новая тема» — готово — задавайте Ваш вопрос.
> Даже регистрироваться нет нужды. 
> 
> Ник
> 
> Приложил картинку, для ясности.


Что именно закрыто и что не верно (желательно со ссылкой на источник)?

----------


## NASa

Коротко, без указания отдельных источников, перечислю обстоятельства 1946 года, вошедшие в варианты биографических справок о Степанищеве М.Т. В этом году он имел звание майора, занимал должность заместителя командира 76-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка.

Официально, Воениздат: "в сентябре 1946 года смерть оборвала жизнь...", "умер 8.9.1946". 

В независимых публикациях аналогично или "29 сентября сорок шестого...".

"В 1945 - 1946 г.г. проживал в городе Барановичи. В 1946 году он трагически погиб и был похоронен на кладбище в военном городке...кладбище было снесено...все захоронения были перенесены".

"Место захоронения нигде в документах не указано".

"Хоронили на скорую руку,.. да и саму могилу с годами потеряли... Даже Центральный архив Советской армии в Подольске отвечал поисковикам, что ему о месте захоронения ничего не известно - будто бы пропал лётчик без вести...".

Некоторые выводы.
Заметно несогласие источников по поводу последней даты. 
Сведения о захоронении выглядят так, что исключают какую-либо возможность проверить и место, и сам факт.

Обращаясь к интернет, находим современную информацию: http://www.bvvaul.ru/content/instruct.php
Фрагменты архива расформированного Борисоглебского высшего военного авиационного училища, публикуемые на общественных началах, свидетельствуют, что с 1946 по 1949 год должность командира полка аэродрома Калмык Борисоглебского ВВАУЛ занимал майор Степанищев. 

У нас есть основания начать поиск в таком направлении.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Что именно закрыто и что не верно (желательно со ссылкой на источник)?


для =RP=Kadet

Прошу подтвердить необходимость МОЕГО ответа.
При отсутствии подтверждения — будем считать, что вопрос снят.

Ник

----------


## =RP=Kadet

> для =RP=Kadet
> 
> Прошу подтвердить необходимость МОЕГО ответа.
> При отсутствии подтверждения — будем считать, что вопрос снят.
> 
> Ник


Что именно закрыто? Данная тема форума открыта для обсуждения. Информация взята с официальных сайтов. 
Приведённая выше информация, как я понял, является возможной версией, а не как не фактом.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Что именно закрыто? Данная тема форума открыта для обсуждения. .....


Уважаемый  =RP=Kadet,

Вы мое сообщение  #3, в этой теме, внимательно прочитали?
Возможно, в Вашем браузере страницы выглядят по другому?
Я использую "Опера"
Приложил картинку, для ясности.

Ник

----------


## =RP=Kadet

> Уважаемый  =RP=Kadet,
> 
> Вы мое сообщение  #3, в этой теме, внимательно прочитали?
> Возможно, в Вашем браузере страницы выглядят по другому?
> Я использую "Опера"
> Приложил картинку, для ясности.
> 
> Ник


 Извени, я тебя просто не правильно понял.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Извени, я тебя просто не правильно понял.


 Спасибо, принято.

Ник

----------


## NASa

Просьба представителю форума "Русские пилоты" согласовать с администрацией следующее.
Необходимо записать абзац "После войны.." близко к редакции:

"После войны продолжал службу в ВВС Белорусской СССР. День 8 сентября 1946 года указан в официальных публикациях как дата окончания жизненного пути. В городе Барановичи установлена мемориальная плита в память о лётчике-герое".

Здесь всё достоверно, легко проверяется. 

Тот текст абзаца, что сейчас фигурирует на форуме РП, содержит информацию пасквильного характера и может расцениваться как оскорбление памяти Героя. Вряд ли Вы сможете процитировать официальные сайты, то есть сайты Министерства обороны и его институтов, содержащие подобные измышления. Пожалуйста, постарайтесь улучшить ситуацию, чтобы все читатели спокойно воспринимали материалы вашего форума.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Коротко, без указания отдельных источников....
> ...кладбище было снесено...все захоронения были перенесены"....
> ... Место захоронения нигде в документах не указано....
> ... да и саму могилу с годами потеряли... Даже Центральный архив Советской армии...отвечал ... что ему о месте захоронения ничего не известно.....


Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна (NASa),
что-то у Вас не стыкуется.

Вот здесь http://www.baranovichy.by/kultura/ist.htm
 на официальном сайте г.Барановичи, написано следующее:

«памятный знак ..... на могилах умерших в 1946 году дважды Героя Советского Союза М. Степанищева 
и Героя Советского Союза А. Наконечникова. Отдельные из перечисленных памятных знаков включены 
в Государственный список историко-культурных ценностей Республики Беларусь, остальные находятся на
 учёте и охраняются государством.»

Ник

----------


## NASa

Уместная цитата, правдивая в том смысле, что ретранслирует информацию, когда-то полученную администрацией города. 
Формулировка администрации города, идущая от принятой МО СССР - "умерших" - корректна по форме, не сопровождается домыслами, как на форумах "Русские пилоты" и "Герои войны". Почему МО СССР приняло такую формулировку в 1946 году, какова была реальная схема событий, возможно, мы узнаем со временем.

Примите во внимание тот факт, что никто из нас в тревожном 1946-м факта и обстоятельств гибели не наблюдал, значит, не можем судить без объективного расследования, правдивы ли записи в документах и публикациях, как развивались события до наших дней.

- "Памятный знак" и "могилы" в цитате означают место поклонения.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Вы что же, решили ко мне со строгостью подойти?
> Авиация в 1941 - 1945 г.г. Вклад Воронежской области. Вопросы.
> 
> ......Уместная цитата, правдивая в том смысле, что ретранслирует.........
> ......Примите во внимание тот факт, что никто из нас в ... 1946-м факта ....не наблюдал....
> ...не можем судить ... правдивы ли записи в документах и публикациях....
> ..................................................  .......................
> ...."могилы" в цитате означают место поклонения. Содержимое грунта в этом месте неопределённое.


Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна (NASa),
ловко Вы администрацию г.Барановичи «опустили». Знают, мол, сколь им положено — и не более.

Не соглашусь с Вами.
Думаю, основания верить администрации г.Барановичи у нас есть.
И «...могилы...» — означают могилы. Места захоронения. 

А вот какие у нас основания  верить Вам?
Вы «содержимое грунта в этом месте » — месте захоронения — исследовали?
Можете свои слова  «содержимое....неопределённ  ое» подтвердить? 

Пока получается так — именно Ваши публикации раздувают скандал вокруг имени  М.Т. Степанищева.
Прошу Вас, уважаемая Нина Анатольевна (NASa), внесите ясность.
Ответьте — кем Вы приходитесь Дважды Герою Советского Союза М.Т. Степанищеву.
Вы — мать?  Жена?  Дочь?
Если Вы ни то, ни другое, ни третье — Вы имеете ровно столько же прав на память Дважды Героя 
Советского Союза М.Т. Степанищева, сколько и другие граждане России.
И вести себя должны так же — публиковать проверенные, подтвержденные, бесспорные сведенья.

Примите во внимание тот факт, что никто из нас не только в 1946-м, но и в 2009-м не может судить без 
объективного расследования, правдивы ли записи в публикациях, какова ситуация, цели и методы. 
Вот — http://bolknote.ru/imgs/2009.01.04.jpg — товарищ хоть факт существования подтверждает.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## NASa

Пожалуйста, сотрудничайте по существу дела. 

Летом посмотрела видеофильм о жизни Михаила Тихоновича видеостудии Липецкой области, с тех пор не могу найти покоя. Мне странно, что люди могут быть так неделикатны, так чужды понимания - то, что они преподносят в виде очерка о Герое, они ни за что не захотели бы прочесть о себе. Это же пытаюсь передать ответственным за биографии, размещённые на форумах РП и "Герои войны". Как выглядели события 1946 года? Дойти до истины сложно. Поэтому я и предлагаю всем строго следовать формулировкам военного ведомства, не внося сомнительных открытий. Министерство обороны ответственно за поддержание в обществе достоинства своего офицера. Современники не должны выводить моменты биографии на уровень бытовых пересудов.

----------


## =RP=Kadet

> Это же пытаюсь передать ответственным за биографии, размещённые на форумах РП


 Поверьте, мы не сами это придумали. Информация, как я понимаю, взята от сюда http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=1232

Вот единственное, что по ссылке МО удалось найти http://www.obd-memorial.ru/Memorial/Memorial.html

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ....родным мне дедушкой приходится старший брат Михаила Тихоновича, Яков Тихонович Степанищев....
> ... Пытаюсь внести исправления.....
> ...пытаюсь передать ответственным за биографии, размещённые на форумах РП... и "Герои войны"....


Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна, спасибо за ответ. 
Ситуация немного прояснилась.

Возможно, Вашему двоюродному деду еще повезло со средствами массовой информации. 
Просмотрите на этом форуме тему «Реальный Чкалов», сравните.
Относительно биографии, размещённой на «РП» — один и тот же факт разные люди
 могут воспринимать по разному. Даже солнце. Для примера: 
то, что для меня «закат» — для Вас, вполне возможно, «рассвет».
Я ничего криминального в этой биографии не увидел. Скажу больше — было ощущение, что автор 
искренне переживает за своего героя. Отсюда и попытка как-то объяснить случившееся. 
Впрочем, если Вы спокойно объясните, думаю, Вас поймут.
Только это надо сделать там, где биография размещена. На форумах  «РП» и «Герои войны».

Успехов Вам,
Ник

----------


## NASa

Ответ от RP=Kadet безосновательный, не принят. Продолжение обсуждения:

http://rp-team.ru/forum/viewtopic.ph...a27f94a4b#4754

----------


## simsim

> Некоторые выводы.
> Заметно несогласие источников по поводу последней даты. 
> Указаны разные места совершения выстрела. То есть, если он и прозвучал, то не ясно, в кого был направлен.
> Сведения о захоронении выглядят так, что исключают какую-либо возможность проверить и место, и сам факт.
> 
> Обращаясь к интернет, находим современную информацию: http://www.bvvaul.ru/content/instruct.php
> Фрагменты архива расформированного Борисоглебского высшего военного авиационного училища, публикуемые на общественных началах, свидетельствуют, что с 1946 по 1949 год должность командира полка аэродрома Калмык Борисоглебского ВВАУЛ занимал майор Степанищев. Совпадают фамилия, звание, характер должности, год исчезновения из г. Лида. Воронежская область выглядит естественным выбором. Дополнить сведения администратор сайта не может. 
> 
> У нас есть основания предположить, что продолжались жизнь и любимая работа, но в особых условиях, и что это положение было целесообразным для своего времени.


Несколько цитат из книги Г.С.Смирнова «2-я ВШЛ. История Борисоглебского ордена Ленина Краснознамённой военной авиационной школы имени В.П.Чкалова. Хронология различных событий. 1923-1945 гг.» Под редакцией генерал-лейтенант авиации, заслуженного военного лётчика ССР В.А.Коробейникова. (М., 2000):
_Страница 295:_
7.11.1944 в приказе по школе объявлена благодарность начальнику курсов лётчиков-инструкторов Степанищеву, его заму по лётной подготовке Бакулину и т.д.
_Страницы 298 и 299:_
С июня по ноябрь 1944 года была организована командировка руководящего лётного и инженерного состава для изучения опыта в другие школы (идёт перечень) для обмена опытом и в запасные полки и бригады (идёт перечень) для ознакомления с дальнейшим обучением в них выпускников нашей и других школ.
Этой работой занимались: помощники начальника школы по лётной подготовке м-р Сухарев и к-н Афанасьев, начальник курсов м-р Степанищев, командир отряда м-р Петухов, командиры звеньев Коротков, Тарасов, из техсостава Киселёв, Линдер, Вецпер. По возвращении они делали подробный анализ своих наблюдений и лётных происшествий, случившихся в других школах.
_Страница 300:_
Майор Степанищев за 1944 год налетал: 135 полётов 56 ч 20 мин на У-2, 449 полётов 183 ч 27 мин на УТ-2, 92 полёта 18 ч 27 мин на УТИ-4, 40 полётов 6 ч 52 мин на Як-7 и Як-1, 8 полётов 6 ч 15 мин на Як-6, 71 полёт 9 ч 22 мин на Ла-5, 4 полёта 1 ч 22 мин на Ил-2. Всего 799 полётов с общим налётом 282 часа.
_Страницы 317-318:_
С 6.05.1946 училище перешло снова на ещё более новые штаты из трёх полков: двух учебных и одного полка боевого применения. Командирами полков и их замами по лётной подготовке были утверждены: 1-го уап – Степанищев и зам Сопельниченко, 2-го уап – Афанасьев и зам Сачко, 3-го ап боевого применения – Анохов и зам Шепетов.

Вышеприведённые цитаты из монографии Г.С.Смирнова убедительно доказывают, что:
1) майор Степанищев был в Борисоглебской ВАШЛ ещё в 1944 году;
2) стал командиров полка в училище в мае 1946 года.

*Вывод: майор Степанищев из Борисоглебского ВАУЛ никакого отношения к дважды Герою Советского Союза М.Т.Степанищеву не имеет – это его однофамилец.*

Для справки: полёты курсантов в 1944 году проводились на шести аэродромах: Борисоглебск, Дуплятка, Калмык, Родничок и Танцыри.

С уважением, Андрей Симонов - автор одной из биографий М.Т.Степанищева ( http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=1232 ).

----------


## simsim

> Летом посмотрела видеофильм о жизни Михаила Тихоновича видеостудии Липецкой области, с тех пор не могу найти покоя. Мне странно, что люди могут быть так неделикатны, так чужды понимания - то, что они преподносят в виде очерка о Герое, они ни за что не захотели бы прочесть о себе. Это же пытаюсь передать ответственным за биографии, размещённые на форумах РП и "Герои войны". Как выглядели события 1946 года? Дойти до истины сложно. Поэтому я и предлагаю всем строго следовать формулировкам военного ведомства, не внося сомнительных открытий. Министерство обороны ответственно за поддержание в обществе достоинства своего офицера. Современники не должны выводить моменты биографии на уровень бытовых пересудов.


Т.к. слова про ответственного за биографию М.Т.Степанищева на сайте "Герои страны" напрямую касаются меня, то позволю себе процитировать здесь свой ответ от 3 декабря 2008 года на письмо Натальи Анатольевны (ответ на которое я, кстати, так и не получил):

_Уважаемая Наталья Анатольевна!
Не скрою, Ваше письмо ввергло меня в мучительные раздумья. Прав ли был я, написав о самоубийстве Героя?
Для сравнения высылаю Вам старый вариант биографии Михаила Тихоновича, которая был на нашем сайте до того, как я заменил её своей биографией. Я, к сожалению, так и не смог попасть на форум, ссылку на который Вы разместили (сайт временно не работает…), но догадываюсь, что «ноги» растут из старой биографии, которая почти слово в слово скопирована на этом сайте:
http://www.rp-team.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=82&start=60
Автор старого варианта биографии на нашем сайте (ни дня не работавший ни в одном в архиве, но мнящий себя великим историком) тупо скопировал описание причин самоубийства М.Т.Степанищева из книги В.Н.Конева «Герои без Золотых Звёзд» (М., 2008 год). Напрашивается вопрос: мой вариант концовки биографии хуже, чем тот, который был? Я надеюсь, что всё же лучше и обтекаемее…
Тогда возникает второй вопрос: а нужен ли вообще такой финал? Или лучше написать просто «умер 8 сентября 1946 года»? Я долго думал над ответом на этот вопрос, и вот к какому выводу пришёл…
В 1986 году мой учитель и наставник Ярослав Кириллович Голованов публиковал в газете «Известия» цикл статей о первом отряде космонавтов. Впервые были названы имена лётчиков, бывших в отряде, но так и не полетевших в космос. Среди них были три человека, отчисленные из отряда за то, что их в немного нетрезвом виде «сцапал» патруль на Чкаловской… Один из них – Григорий Нелюбов – потом покончил жизнь самоубийством, бросившись под поезд. И вот тогда встал вопрос: а нужно ли это писать? Голованова вызвал к себе маршал С.Ф.Ахромеев и потребовал не бросать тень на наши ВВС. Мол, лучших офицеров отобрали для полёта в космос, а вы пишете, что они выпивали… Вдова Г.Г.Нелюбова тоже не очень одобрила огласку факта самоубийства мужа (хотя в его УПК эта запись есть).
В ответ на эти упрёки Ярослав Кириллович рассуждал примерно так (я пишу по памяти с его слов): нас десятилетиями «кормили» отфильтрованной историей, люди уже в большинстве своём не верят в неё именно из-за её приглаженности и соответственно неправдоподобности. Ну не бывает в жизни всё так гладко, как у нас в официальной историографии… Люди понимают, что им говорят не всё, и это порождает в них недоверие ко всему остальному сказанному… И второй фактор: да, людей отобрали в космонавты, да, они были одними из лучших в ВВС страны. И тем более было обидно «вылететь» из отряда космонавтов по такой глупости (они в тот день выпили всего по две кружки пива). Так почему бы не рассказать этот случай другим офицерам ВВС, чтобы он послужил примером, как НЕ НАДО делать…
В итоге Я.К.Голованов всё оставил, как есть. 22 года, прошедшие с тех пор, полностью подтвердили его правоту. Эти очерки из «Известий» потом вышли отдельной книгой и были признаны всеми самым ПРАВДИВЫМ рассказом о первом отряде космонавтов. Вдова Г.Г.Нелюбова год назад в документальном фильме о своём муже (причём фильм появился именно из-за очерка Голованова, привлёкшего внимание киношников к трагической судьбе Нелюбова) сама рассказывала об обстоятельствах его самоубийства… (Вы только не подумайте, что я на стороне этих киношников, клюнувших на «жареные» факты…) Время расставило всё на свои места, положив конец разным домыслам и сплетням.
Так вот, возвращаясь к гибели Михаила Тихоновича. Вы думаете, что все поверят в слова «умер 8 сентября 1946 года»? Я, ещё учась в школе и интересуясь историей, уже тогда обратил внимание на очень малый срок жизни дважды Героев Советского Союза М.З.Бондаренко, Н.И.Горюшкина и М.Т.Степанищева. Наивно думать, что это я один такой наблюдательный – нынешнее поколение тоже будет задавать себе этот вопрос: отчего эти Герои так рано ушли из жизни? И, не найдя ответа, начнёт подозревать, что от них что-то скрывают. А отсюда будет рождаться недоверие и к остальной биографии Героя. Так зачем провоцировать недосказанностью недоверие?
Мы же не перестаём отдавать должное таланту А.Фадеева и В.Маяковского, хотя знаем, что они застрелились. Почему же в случае с Михаилом Тихоновичем мы должны напускать туману? Да, застрелился. Храбрый лётчик и застрелился. Плохо? Да, плохо… Вот и не вздумай, читатель, сделать так же! Да, это пример от обратного (выражаясь математическим термином)… Но ведь факт самоубийства ни в коей мере не перечёркивает его заслуги! Это только ещё больше убеждает читателя в том, что всё сказанное в биографии Героя – ПРАВДА (пусть даже и не совсем приятная). А вот недосказанность, наоборот, породит НЕДОВЕРИЕ ко ВСЕЙ биографии!
Извините меня за сумбурность и эмоциональность моего письма. Но тема, поднятая Вами, не смогла оставить меня спокойным…
Мне всё же кажется, что та формулировка, которая в биографии сейчас, ни в коей мере не задевает памяти и заслуги Михаила Тихоновича… По крайней мере, она гораздо корректнее той концовки биографии, которая была до этого.
Очень хотелось бы уточнить: нет ли у Вас фото бронзового бюста Михаила Тихоновича, установленного в Хмелинце, и фото его надгробного памятника (мы на сайте размещаем  такие фото)?
Мне кажется, что Вам (как родственнице) всё же есть смысл побывать в ЦАМО РФ и самой прочитать акт служебного расследования самоубийства М.Т.Степанищева, чтобы подтвердить или опровергнуть версии этого случая. Ни мне, ни другому исследователю это попросту не покажут…_

Убей бог, не могу понять: чем я в написанной мною на основании ОТКРЫТЫХ ДОКУМЕНТОВ биографии Михаила Тихоновича оскорбил его память?
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=1232

----------


## NASa

Андрей Анатольевич, рада Вас приветствовать на форуме.

1. По порядку. Спасибо за факты, безусловно, вместе нам легче будет узнать полное имя и биографию командира полка. Мне никак не хочется ставить здесь точку. Пожалуйста, продолжайте свои исследования.

2. Со своей стороны, я отправила письма в два музея, один в Борисоглебске http://www.bvvaul.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1064 

3. Получила письмо от родственницы, она пишет: "Как он умер, никто толком не знает, но не верим, что он сам застрелился. Думаем, что его убили. Хочу написать президенту Белоруссии, чтобы сняли фильм о памяти М.Т. Степанищева. Почему-то обещали на Минском ТВ это сделать, но потом сказали, что запретили".

4. Вот фрагмент статьи А.Маркова, майора в отставке, журналиста: "В октябре 1946 года в городе Барановичи Белорусской ССР Степанищев трагически погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей" ("Задонская правда", 11.12.1997). Вот это пример открытого документа. Бесспорно, что утверждение имеет своё основание. Но какое? Наша задача это узнать.

5. Основное для всех добровольных историографов! 
Андрей Анатольевич, для защиты своих утверждений, пожалуйста, подробно процитируйте Ваши ОТКРЫТЫЕ ДОКУМЕНТЫ, с авторами, изданиями, страницами, кавычками. Этот материал мы обсудим. До его опубликования статья на сайте "Герои страны" является всего лишь Вашим личным мнением, причём, нет ни ссылки на редакционное задание, ни сведений о научном учреждении или научном руководителе. Что же, биографии Героев можно составлять по принципу любительской мозаики? Если Вы хотите заниматься историей, то необходимо обнаруженные факты облекать в процедуру научной защиты – с конференциями, сборниками трудов, рецензиями специалистов – и лишь затем, после одобрения, предоставлять широкой общественности, чтобы не вводить её в заблуждение и не травмировать родственников Героя и тех, кому он по-настоящему дорог.

6. Книга Владимира Конева "Герои без Золотых Звёзд" не содержит биографии Михаила Тихоновича. Почему Вы указали мне на книгу, даже не взяв её перед тем в руки? Так легко даёте непроверенные сведения? Для историка это существенный недостаток.

За саму идею познакомиться с книгой благодарна. Она описывает сложное время. На стр. 9 читаем:
     "Да и в истории с застрелившимся в первый день войны командующим ВВС Западного фронта И.Копецом много неясного. Потери в первый день войны были ещё не так велики, чтобы решиться на такой шаг. Не войны страшился боевой генерал, а ночного стука в дверь сотрудников НКВД.
     Необъяснимым с точки зрения нормальной человеческой логики выглядит тот факт, что человек, во многом благодаря которому лётчики-Герои были вознесены на пьедестал всенародной любви и почёта, дал разрешение на их арест, а затем начертал свою резолюцию на расстрельном списке.
     Впрочем, следователи, которые пытками и истязаниями выбивали у арестованных показательные признания в "антисоветском военном заговоре", знали, что делают".

7. Наконец, вот моё ответное письмо от  4.12.08, если бы оно не было получено на Вашем почтовом сервере, то возвратилось бы почтовым роботом. 

Здравствуйте, Андрей Анатольевич!

Позвольте мне ответить по пунктам Вашего письма.

[АС Не скрою, Ваше письмо ввергло меня в мучительные
раздумья. Прав ли был я, написав о самоубийстве Героя?]

Представьте, что Вам надо рассказать биографию своего деда
или учителя школьникам, выявив факты, которые ввергли бы
обе стороны, героев рассказа и слушателей, в смущение или
негодование. Вариант - Вы хотели бы прочесть в своей
биографической справке в интернет хоть одну подробность
жизни, заставляющую Вас краснеть? Это этическая платформа
для решения.

Н.В.Уфаркин мне не известен, и, вообще, за всеми следить
требует слишком больших затрат. Есть общие постулаты - "не
судите, да не судимы будете" и "поступайте с другими так,
как хотели бы, чтобы они поступали с вами".

[АС Эта же биография почти слово в слово скопирована на этом
сайте:
http://www.nudecelebs.ru/bio/10270/]

Вы не прикрепили файл со старым вариантом, но это не важно.
Сейчас отправила администрации сайта письмо:

Уважаемая администрация!
Являясь родственницей М.Т. Степанищева и защищая его честь,
обращаю внимание на излишние неаргументированные
 подробности событий 1946 года в его биографии на вашем
сайте, относящиеся к личной жизни Героя. Они могут быть
распространяемы, в соответствии с законом о СМИ РФ, только
с согласия доверенных лиц. Среди рубрик "Интимные
знакомства" и "Откровенное видео" биография героя войны
определенно не на своем месте, для нее есть другие сайты, а
среди "знаменитостей" лучше ее вообще не размещать. Если
вам все же необходимо ее сохранить, то, пожалуйста,
приведите ее к исправленному виду биографии в Википедии.

Текст Википедии привела к нормальному виду.

[АС Тогда возникает второй вопрос: а нужен ли вообще такой
финал? Или лучше написать просто "умер 8 сентября 1946
года"? ]

Однозначно - не нужен. Более того, если вглядеться в факты,
как мне они известны, то вовсе не следует однозначно, что
"умер в 1946году". Обратите внимание на деталь - Воениздат
в сборнике "Дважды Герои Советского Союза" 1973 года не
решается назвать дату, а пишет "в сентябре", и т.д.
Ветераны, дававшие Вам сведения о захоронении, что видели
своими глазами? Не могли бы Вы сообщить поточнее? Почему не
регистрировалось место? Его могли проверить? То есть мы
обсуждаем только версию (имеющую несходство в деталях в
разл. публикациях), причем, относящуюся к смутным 40-м. 

[АС Ярослав Кириллович рассуждал примерно так (я пишу по
памяти с его слов): нас десятилетиями "кормили"
отфильтрованной историей, люди уже в большинстве своём не
верят в неё именно из-за её приглаженности и соответственно
неправдоподобности.] 

Мы имеем дело с задачей патриотического воспитания, где
личность с ее слабостями на каком-то удаленном плане,
потому что даже на рассказ о подвиге недостаточно времени.
Представьте ход мыслей школьника: "Меня зачем держат на
классном часе/митинге? - Хотят подчеркнуть, что в жизни
есть место подвигу, что есть красивые люди. Хорошо.
Простите, а зачем мне эти подробности? Некоторым, может
быть, и нравится посудачить, но мне как-то стыдно за
взрослых. К себе они хотели бы почтительного отношения? Мне
15 лет, но уже бывало, что хотелось все бросить. Что об
этом говорить, у всех бывают такие минуты, но их не выносят
на суд окружающих".

[АС Так вот, возвращаясь к гибели Михаила Тихоновича. Вы
думаете, что все поверят в слова "умер 8 сентября 1946
года"? И, не найдя ответа, начнёт подозревать, что от них
что-то скрывают. А отсюда будет рождаться недоверие и к
остальной биографии Героя. ]

Недоверие к "крестьянской семье" или боевым вылетам? Нет.
Думаю, полезно и напоминать, что есть деликатность,
почтительность, к сожалению, редкие цветы на фоне
разросшегося критического анализа, переходящего в скепсис.
Есть врачебная тайна, тайна судебно-мед. экспертизы,
неприкосновенность личной жизни - все крайне важные
понятия, требующие соблюдения.

[АС Храбрый лётчик и застрелился. Плохо? Да, плохо+ ]

Полагаю, что не плохо и не хорошо, а есть момент личного
выбора с точки зрения, очевидно, "так будет лучше для
всех". Это вообще. В конкретном случае мы просто пока не
знаем, что было на самом деле. Но можем искать. 

[АС Очень хотелось бы уточнить: нет ли у вас фото бронзового
бюста Михаила Тихоновича, установленного в Хмелинце, и фото
его надгробного памятника (мы на сайте размещаем такие
фото)?]

Фото комплекса в Хмелинце я планирую разместить на простых
страничках, Вы сможете взять нужное. Надгробную плиту в
Барановичах я видела в видеофильме, там 8.09.1946.
Александр Михайлович и его мама немедленно покинули
Барановичи и жили/живут в Волгограде.

[АС ...подтвердить или опровергнуть версии этого случая. ]

Поскольку записи выполняются смертными, подверженными
обстоятельствам, абсолютной значимости они, на мой взгляд,
не представляют, хотя могут проливать свет.

Всего доброго,
Нина Анатольевна

8.   Администратор этого сайта http://www.nudecelebs.ru/bio/10270/] ответил в тот же день, извинился, выполнил просьбу. 

Достойный пример разумного поведения.

Всего доброго,
Нина Анатольевна

----------


## Zhirohov

Приветствую! Странный какой то разговор у Вас получается. Есть же в конце концов свидетельство о смерти где и должна быть написана причина смерти. А все остальное - от лукавого...

С уважением

----------


## NASa

Совершенно верно то, что чем более источников мы рассмотрим подробно, тем яснее будет картина. Именно этой идеей открывается данная тематическая ветка, и все приглашены вносить копии любых доступных текстов, относящихся к ней. Если ваше сообщение имеет вид собрания фактов из разных источников, следует сопровождать каждый факт строгой ссылкой.

----------


## simsim

> 1. По порядку. Спасибо за факты, безусловно, вместе нам легче будет узнать полное имя и биографию командира полка. Мне никак не хочется ставить здесь точку. Пожалуйста, продолжайте свои исследования.


Чтобы найти борисоглебского майора Степанищева (не зная его имени и отчества) необходимо просмотреть более 100 (а может и более) учётно-послужных карточек офицеров, носящих фамилию Степанищев. Это – целый день работы в ЦАМО РФ.
Проводить такой объём работы только ради того, чтобы убедиться, что это – не Михаил Тихонович (а я в этом абсолютно убеждён, т.к. Михаил Тихонович ну никак не мог быть в Борисоглебске в 1944-1946 годах, в отличие от этого Степанищева), я не имею ни возможности, ни времени…



> 4. Вот фрагмент статьи А.Маркова, майора в отставке, журналиста: «В октябре 1946 года в городе Барановичи Белорусской ССР Степанищев трагически погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей» («Задонская правда», 11.12.1997). Вот это пример открытого документа. Бесспорно, что утверждение имеет своё основание. Но какое? Наша задача это узнать.


Никакого основания это утверждение не имеет, т.к. в личном деле М.Т.Степанищева нет отметки о том, что майор А.Марков с ним знакомился... Для справки: личное дело офицера является ОСНОВНЫМ ДОКУМЕНТОМ, в котором отражены ВСЕ его перемещения по службе и этапы биографии.



> 5. Основное для всех добровольных историографов! 
> Андрей Анатольевич, для защиты своих утверждений, пожалуйста, подробно процитируйте Ваши ОТКРЫТЫЕ ДОКУМЕНТЫ, с авторами, изданиями, страницами, кавычками. Этот материал мы обсудим. До его опубликования статья на сайте "Герои страны" является всего лишь Вашим личным мнением, причём, нет ни ссылки на редакционное задание, ни сведений о научном учреждении или научном руководителе. Что же, биографии Героев можно составлять по принципу любительской мозаики? Если Вы хотите заниматься историей, то необходимо обнаруженные факты облекать в процедуру научной защиты – с конференциями, сборниками трудов, рецензиями специалистов – и лишь затем, после одобрения, предоставлять широкой общественности, чтобы не вводить её в заблуждение и не травмировать родственников Героя и тех, кому он по-настоящему дорог.


Цитирую:
«8 сентября 1946 года покончил жизнь самоубийством из табельного оружия».
Эта запись (я её процитировал дословно) имеется в учётно-послужной карте майора Михаила Тихоновича Степанищева, 1917 года рождения, а также в его учётно-послужном списке, содержащимся в его личном деле. Оба документа хранятся в Центральном архиве МО РФ и доступны всем исследователям. В биографии на сайте содержатся ссылки на эти документы. Все правила соблюдены – ссылка указана, источник – открытый (несекретный).
В личном деле имеется также акт служебного расследования этого трагического случая, в котором описаны его обстоятельства и причины. Но этот документ выдают только с разрешения родственников (т.к. он составляет, как Вы правильно говорите, сведения личного характера). Я эти данные, естественно, не читал и поэтому ничего в биографии на сайте не додумывал. А вот почему бы Вам не прочитать этот акт и не положить конец всем вопросам и кривотолкам?



> 6. Книга Владимира Конева «Герои без Золотых Звёзд» не содержит биографии Михаила Тихоновича. Почему Вы указали мне на книгу, даже не взяв её перед тем в руки? Так легко даёте непроверенные сведения? Для историка это существенный недостаток.


Я имел в виду другую книгу В.Н.Конева – «Герои без Золотой Звезды» (М., РИЦ «Кавалер», 2005 год). Тираж 1.000 экз. Извините, что перепутал окончания двух слов в названии. Цитирую страницу 23 (раздел 7 «Роковые женщины»):
_Поразительно, что люди, не раз смотревшие смерти в глаза, проявившие в боях мужество и бесстрашие, в мирное время не смогли пережить измену любимых до такой степени, что жизнь теряла для них всякий смысл. Один из примеров – прославленный лётчик-штурмовик, дважды Герой Советского Союза М.Степанищев, смелый, мужественный, влюблённый в лётную работу. У него сильно болел позвоночник, но он скрывал это от врача – боялся, что отстранят от полётов. После войны, осенью 1946 года, в Барановичах на почве семейных разладов и других неурядиц, он покончил с собой. Боевые друзья были в шоке от его малодушного поступка. У командования полка и дивизии возник вопрос: как его хоронить – с почестями или же нет? Запросили штаб воздушной армии, а те – Москву. Пришла команда: похоронить безо всяких почестей._



> Представьте, что Вам надо рассказать биографию своего деда или учителя школьникам, выявив факты, которые ввергли бы обе стороны, героев рассказа и слушателей, в смущение или негодование.


В 2007-2008 годах на телеканале «Звезда» были показаны 40 фильмов про Героев Советского Союза из сериала «Дороже золота», автором сценария которого я являюсь. Одна из серий была посвящена Герою Советского Союза, заслуженному лётчику-испытателю СССР Юрию Александровичу Гарнаеву. После войны он был осуждён и несколько лет просидел в тюрьме. В фильме мы не обошли молчанием этот факт его биографии, и даже процитировали его стихи, написанные в тюрьме (предоставленные нам его сыном). Фильм, помимо телевидения, показывают в школе, носящей имя Ю.А.Гарнаева. И ничего… Никого не покоробило, никого не обидело… Школьники получили пример, как человек, несмотря на такие удары судьбы, сумел вернуться в лётную профессию и стать Героем Советского Союза. Кстати, фильм занимает 13 минут, и остаётся время на уроке ещё многое рассказать об этом человеке.



> Вариант – Вы хотели бы прочесть в своей биографической справке в Интернете хоть одну подробность жизни, заставляющую Вас краснеть?


Я старюсь прожить свою жизнь так, чтобы моим потомкам не пришлось краснеть за мои поступки… Если бы люди всегда помнили, что всё тайное рано или поздно станет явным, то многие неблаговидные поступки попросту не совершались бы…



> Ветераны, дававшие Вам сведения о захоронении, что видели своими глазами? Не могли бы Вы сообщить поточнее? Почему не регистрировалось место? Его могли проверить? То есть мы обсуждаем только версию (имеющую несходство в деталях в разл. публикациях), причем, относящуюся к смутным 40-м.


Фото могилы М.Т.Степанищева размещено на сайте:
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?id=3428
На сайте ОБД «Мемориал» эта могила официально УЧТЕНА как воинское захоронение. У меня нет оснований не доверять Министерству оборону (к которому Вы апеллируете)…



> Поскольку записи выполняются смертными, подверженными обстоятельствам, абсолютной значимости они, на мой взгляд, не представляют, хотя могут проливать свет.


Естественно, что точных мотивов поступка Михаила Тихоновича никто и никогда не узнает… Но и ДОКУМЕНТОВ, доказывающих, что он не совершил самоубийство, никто пока не представил…
Уверен, что акт служебного расследования факта самоубийства майора М.Т.Степанищева ответит практически на все вопросы. Жаль, что Вы (имея, как родственница, доступ к этому документы) не хотите с ним ознакомиться… Зачем тогда строить версии на слухах и домыслах?
С уважением, Андрей Симонов.

----------


## simsim

> Текст Википедии привела к нормальному виду.


Наталья Анатольевна! Т.к. Вы сами редактировали текст биографии Михаила Тихоновича на сайте Википедия, то у меня к Вам вопрос – откуда взяты эти сведения:
_а свой последний боевой вылет, в должности заместителя командира 1-й гвардейской штурмовой авиадивизии, он совершает в небе столицы гитлеровской Германии._
Во-первых, ни в одном ДОКУМЕНТЕ нет сведений о назначении М.Т.Степанищева заместителем командира 1-й гвардейской штурмовой дивизии. Откуда взяты эти сведения?
Во-вторых, вот выписка из исторического формуляра дивизии:
_6-9 апреля 1945 года дивизия участвовала в штурме Кёнигсберга (ныне - город Калининград), 13-25 апреля – в наступлении на Пиллау (ныне - город Балтийск Калининградской области). В начале мая 1 гшад поддерживала советские войска, осуществлявшие ликвидацию вражеских частей на косе Фрише-Нерунг (ныне - Балтийская коса в Калининградской области). Последним днем её боевой деятельности в составе 3-го Белорусского фронта было 5 мая.
В последующем дивизия была передана в 15-ю воздушную армию и перебазировалась в район её действий, чтобы принять участие в уничтожении прижатых к морю в Курляндии войск противника. Но вступить в бой лётчики не успели, т.к. вражеская группировка была ликвидирована до её прибытия._ *Примечания в скобках - мои. А.С.*
Никакого Берлина и в помине нет… Откуда эти данные?

----------


## NASa

Андрей Анатольевич!

Мне не сегодня стало ясно, что если для человека биографии рабочий материал, ему не до деликатных чувств других людей. Из этой позиции как-то и результаты вырастают с креном в сторону препарирования, а не бережного исследования.

Почему же при Ваших данных Вы предпочли заранее убедиться, что в Борисоглебске всё так, как Вам удобнее? Где же имя и отчество и другие документы, опровергающие моё предположение? Ведь если некто проводил в жизнь определённый сценарий, то записи о полётах в 1944-м и т.д. не самая сложная часть для воплощения. Где подтверждения, что автор записей о Борисоглебских полках был свободен в выборе текста его книги? По-моему, необходимо расширить поиск других источников информации, но не спешить к надгробным плитам.

Безусловно, возникает вопрос, кто и когда произвёл запись в личном деле. Что известно об этом человеке (людях), общей ситуации в полку, гарнизоне. Что произошло с командиром полка Наконечниковым в ноябре 1946-го? Кто его сменил на посту? Передайте, пожалуйста, подробнее слова ветеранов, возможно, их уже не сковывали служебные обязанности, относящиеся к неразглашению известного. 

Каждое свидетельство отражает облик человека, его произносящего. Так, майор А.Марков, ушедший из жизни, если не просматривал записей в ЦАМО, по-видимому, имел свои достойные уважения и доверия источники информации.

Записи из книги Конева 2005 года ставят эмоциональные субъективные оценки о "неурядицах" и "шоке" в разряд фактов в то время как такого рода утверждения относятся к разряду домыслов, а домыслы с негативной окраской являются клеветой, не так ли? Переговоры штаба с Москвою, предполагаю, шли не через В.Конева. Откуда его информированность? Не соблюдены требования научной защиты новых фактов, а без неё они не факты истории, а вымысел, вызывающий желание понять, каков же облик автора книги, в какой мере ему можно доверять при таком легком обращении с историей жизни достойного человека, почему он принёс Герою не цветы, а ложку дёгтя.

Сказанное здесь справедливо и для оценки работы автора биографии в Википедии. Пусть он сам объясняет её фрагменты.

Всего доброго.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Уважаемые simsim и NASa — прошу разъяснить ситуацию. 

Возможно, один из вас говорит неправду:

— NASa —   Памяти Степанищева М.Т., дважды Героя Советского Союза. Малая родина.
«Место рождения Степанищева .... село Колесово, примыкает к центру сельского района - с. Хмелинец...
...Колесово имело начальную школу четырехлетку, продолжить учебу можно было по 7-й класс в с. Ливенском ...
... Михаил Степанищев закончил школу в Ливенском, затем обучался в Задонске, в среднем профессиональном учебном заведении, позже получившим статус техникума механизации и электрификации сельского хозяйства.»

— simsim —  http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=1232
«Родился ... в деревне ... Колесово....В январе-июне 1930 года работал скотником и пахарем в колхозе. С 1930 
года жил в Донецкой области (Украина). В 1932 году окончил 7 классов школы и горно-промышленное училище
 в городе Кадиевка (ныне – город Стаханов Донецкой области). Работал электрослесарем на шахте, с 1935 года – на Ворошиловградском паровозостроительном заводе (г.Луганск). В 1937 году окончил Ворошиловградский аэроклуб.»

Кто-то из Вас не прав(врет)? Или оба правы?
Тогда, возможно, Вы говорите о разных Михаилах Степанищевых?
И, если Михаилов Степанищевых было в 30-х годах двое (что вполне вероятно) — который из этих двоих стал
Дважды Героем Советского Союза?
Тот, что обучался в СПТУ в Задонске? 
Или тот, что учился в горном училище г. Кадиевка?

С уважением,
Ник
PS: 
— просьба не ссылаться на тайную операцию «секретных органов» по подготовке 1946г.

----------


## NASa

Ник, если убрать слово "врёт", в остальном идея верна – Андрею Анатольевичу необходимо цитированием подтвердить каждый упоминаемый факт в его биографической статье, чтобы придать ей убедительность. Если он примет эту форму работы, я также представлю обзор.

Что касается "тайных операций", Вы не станете возражать против того, что они могут быть двигателями событий.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Ник, если убрать слово "врёт"...
> ....идея верна – Андрею Анатольевичу необходимо цитированием подтвердить ...
> .... Если он примет эту форму работы, я также представлю обзор.


Согласен, слово «врет» убрал за скобки.

«идея верна – Андрею Анатольевичу необходимо....подтвердить ..» — Вы неправильно меня поняли.

Идея — обоим необходимо подтвердить.
Вам, уважаемая NASa — в первую очередь.
(Женщины и дети — вперед).

«тайные операции» — вспомним правило Оккама — не плодить сущности без нужды.

Ник

----------


## simsim

Отвечаю по пунктам:
1) В Борисоглебском ВАУЛ командиром полка был майор Антон Филиппович Степанищев (отчество пишу по памяти, возможно ошибся. Сегодня полдня угробил на его поиски в ЦАМО РФ. Нашёл его учётно-послужную карту, но не успел переписать данные. Поэтому цитирую по памяти). Родился он в 1910 году. Уволился в запас в 1955 году. Умер 21 мая 1957 года. Жена умерла в январе 1976 года. Во вторник, после ещё одного визита в ЦАМО РФ, у меня будет его фотография и подробности биографии.
На этом, я надеюсь, что вопрос с Борисоглебском закрыт...
2) Ответственно заявляю, что все факты довоенного периода жизни дважды Героя Советского Союза, майора Михаила Тихоновича Степанищева, 1917 года рождения, изложенные в написанной мною его биографии
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=1232
взяты из СОБСТВЕННОРУЧНО написанной им автобиографии. Любой желающий может прочитать её в его личном деле, хранящемся в ЦАМО РФ (автобиография, так же, как и послужной список в личном деле несекретны и доступны всем).
Поэтому я не верю никаким публикациям в газетах и прочих источниках, т.к. уверен, что Михаил Тихонович лучше знал свою биографию, чем эти авторы…
М.Т.Степанищев никогда не был заместителем командира 1-й гвардейской штурмовой дивизии и не совершал свой последний боевой вылет в небе Берлина, как это написано в его биографии на Википедии.
3) Записи в личном деле производит специальный делопроизводитель в штабе полка. Врать ему нет никакого смысла. Факт самоубийства отражён также в приказе министра обороны СССР об исключении М.Т.Степанищева из списков Вооружённых Сил. То, что Михаил Тихонович погиб не при исполнении служебных обязанностей (как утверждает А.Маслов), подтверждает и тот факт, что его вдове и несовершеннолетнему сыну не была назначена пенсия (сыну – до достижения им совершеннолетия), как это делалось в случае гибели офицера при исполнении служебных обязанностей.
4) Об общей обстановке в 76 гшап в 1946 году я не буду ничего говорить, чтобы меня потом никто не упрекнул, что я прилюдно трясу грязным бельём и черню нашу армию… В двух словах – обстановка была самая наисквернейшая… Кто желает, может сам поднять документы партбюро полка, хранящиеся в ЦАМО РФ, и сам всё прочитать. После прочтения всем всё станет ясно и без моих комментариев на эту тему…

----------


## simsim

> Ник, если убрать слово "врёт", в остальном идея верна – Андрею Анатольевичу необходимо цитированием подтвердить каждый упоминаемый факт в его биографической статье, чтобы придать ей убедительность. Если он примет эту форму работы, я также представлю обзор.


Мне совершенно неинтересно целыми днями сидеть в архиве, чтобы опровергать очередную байку или гипотезу о М.Т.Степанищеве. Пусть в ЦАМО РФ приедет кто-то из его земляков (а лучше родственников – для расширения диапазона доступных документов) и сам посмотрит все документы, касающиеся Михаила Тихоновича. ЦАМО РФ денег за ознакомление с документами не берёт. Я в свою очередь обещаю, что лично помогу этому историку в самые кратчайшие сроки найти все интересующие его документы. Потом он может сделать ксерокопии с заинтересовавших его страниц (это уже платная услуга ЦАМО). А работать по принципу: а процитируйте то, а теперь процитируйте это и найдите ещё вот это – я не собираюсь...
Приезжайте и смотрите собственными глазами...

----------


## NASa

Андрей Анатольевич, из написанного Вами рождается такое предложение: Вы во вторник копируете два личных дела и две учётно-послужные карты (что есть, но 2 биографии, фото обязательно), приказ МО об отчислении – это названо в Ваших сообщениях, возможно, что-то дополнительно, важное. Копии несложно переслать мне почтою, заказным письмом или бандеролью. Все расходы я возвращу Вам телеграфным переводом.

----------


## simsim

> Андрей Анатольевич, из написанного Вами рождается такое предложение: Вы во вторник копируете два личных дела и две учётно-послужные карты (что есть, но 2 биографии, фото обязательно), приказ МО об отчислении – это названо в Ваших сообщениях, возможно, что-то дополнительно, важное. Копии несложно переслать мне почтою, заказным письмом или бандеролью. Все расходы я возвращу Вам телеграфным переводом. Согласны?


У меня в мае выходит мой справочник про заслуженных лётчиков- и штурманов-испытателей СССР, над которым я работаю уже 10 лет. Поэтому я сейчас всё своё время в ЦАМО РФ посвящаю уточнению последних штрихов для этой книги. У меня просто физически нет времени отвлекаться на что-либо другое...
Я надеюсь, что на форуме найдутся другие энтузиасты, которые выполнят Вашу просьбу... Тем более, что здесь есть много исследователей, работающих в ЦАМО РФ.
Ксерокопия стоит (возможно, с началом этого года цены изменились) около 6 рублей за лист плюс около 100 рублей за подбор документа. Т.е. объём заказанного Вами потянет на сумму около 1.000 рублей. Плюс дорога в Подольск и обратно - 300 рублей (это у меня она так выходит, может, у кого подешевле).

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Коротко, без указания отдельных источников...
> Некоторые выводы.
> ...занимал майор Степанищев. Совпадают фамилия, звание, характер должности, год исчезновения из г. Лида. ....
> 
> ... предположить, что продолжались жизнь и любимая работа...


Уважаемая NASa,

если кратко изложить Ваши выступления, получается следующее:
— в 1946г. Дважды Герой Советского Союза М.Т. Степанищев инсценировал свое самоубийство.
Затем, инсценировав (с помощью спецслужб?) свои похороны,  Дважды Герой Советского Союза 
М.Т. Степанищев бросил свою семью без средств к существованию и убыл в Борисоглебск, где 
и «продолжались жизнь и любимая работа...».

Интересно девки пляшут...

То, что Вы биографии М.Т. Степанищева не знаете — понятно.
Другое непонятно  — зачем Дважды Героя М.Т. Степанищева моральным уродом выставлять.
Будьте добры, разъясните.

Ник

----------


## NASa

Будьте добры...

----------


## NASa

Некоторые штрихи к ситуации осени 1946 года в Барановичах. Командиры исчезли. Что имело место?

Наконечников Александр Георгиевич. Командир штурмового авиаполка гвардии подполковник. Совершил 81 боевой вылет, полк под его командованием – 2028 вылетов. В 1943 г. полк обеспечивал форсирование Днепра советскими войсками и закрепление их на плацдарме. Звание героя – 1.7.1944. Умер 10.11.1946. Его именем названа улица в Барановичах.

http://www.kacha.ru/php/baza/face.php?id=3972 

Наконечников Александр Георгиевич

Дата рождения: 30.09.1915

Комментарий: Александр Георгиевич Наконечников, гвардии подполковник, командир 78-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного Волжского Краснознаменного полка, родился 30 сентября 1915 года в с. Дергачи Дергачевского района Саратовской области. Русский. Учился в неполной средней школе по месту рождения. 
В 1933 году по комсомольской путевке ушел в авиацию, окончил военную школу летчиков. 
В 1938 году в качестве бойца-интернационалиста сражался с фашистами в Испании. 
Во время Великой Отечественной войны сражался в составе 16-й воздушной армии на Юго-Западном, Сталинградском, Донском, Центральном и 1-м Белорусском фронтах. Принимал участие в обороне Киева, Сталинградской и Курской битвах, освобождении Украины, Белоруссии, Польши, разгроме врага на его территории. 
За боевые отличия награжден тремя орденами Красного Знамени (1939, 1943, 1945), орденами Суворова 3-й степени (1943), Александра Невского (1943), Отечественной войны 1-й степени (1943), медалями "За оборону Сталинграда", "За освобождение Варшавы", "За взятие Берлина" и другими. 
Звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "3олотая Звезда" (№ 3043) Александру Георгиевичу Наконечникову присвоено 1 июля 1944 года за умелое руководство полком, 81 боевой вылет на штурмовку противника и проявленные при этом доблесть и мужество. 
Войну А. Г. Наконечников закончил в Берлине командиром гвардейской штурмовой авиационной дивизии. 
Умер 10 ноября 1946 года. Похоронен в г. Барановичи. 
Именем героя названа Дергачевская средняя школа.

----------


## Mig

> Будьте добры, вместе с Симоновым А. покиньте все мои тематические ветки и не появляйтесь в них до персонального приглашения.


К сведению уважаемой NASa:

- данный Инет-ресурс - общественный :Smile: ; 
- вы не можете прихватизировать ни какую ветку этого форума, это НЕ ваша собственность :Mad: ;
- хотите командовать и решать, кому можно, а кому нельзя заходить на тот или иной ресурс - делайте собственный сайт, платите за хостинг - и не "пущайте" на свой сайт кого вам заблагорассудится. Вот только будет ли кто ходить на такой ресурс? :Confused:

----------


## simsim

> ***
> http://www.litrossia.ru/article.php?article=535
> "Знаете, кого Андреев чтил, перед кем преклонялся, кого держал за образец? Он сам говорил об этом: моего крёстного, дважды Героя Советского Союза Михаила Тихоновича Степанищева. Когда после ареста лётчика Луценко его стали тягать, вчинять всплывший каким-то образом  факт «преступного, с неизвестной целью пролёта шестёрки «Илов» над закрытым объектом государственного значения», Степанищев, по одной из версий, опасаясь самооговора, покончил с собой…"


Ещё одна версия самоубийства Михаила Тихоновича Степанищева. Про Борисоглебск речь, как я понимаю, теперь уже не идёт?.. Рассмотрим версию А.З.Анфиногенова.
Давно уже замечал за Артёмом Захаровичем историческую недостоверность. Два года назад он красочно расказывал киношникам про лётчиков-штрафников под Сталинградом. Начали проверять - сплошные выдумки... Да это и объяснимо: он всё же писатель, а не историк. Вот и его рассказ «Двое и крёстный, прошедший хутор Вертячий» – это всё же литературное произведение, а не исторический очерк. Судите сами:
_Наши штурмовые авиационные полки – мой, 947-й, и 76-й гвардейский Андреева – базировались на одном аэродроме, а к подбитому «Илу» всегда сбегался народ, там мог быть и Андреев.
«Быстренько дозаправиться – и на старт, пока не стемнело! – поторапливал майор, командир полка. – Цель прежняя, хутор Вертячий», – наставлял он лётчика Павлова; приволжский хутор Вертячий не сходил с уст с того осеннего дня, когда два истребителя ЯК-1 пришли на аэродром штурмовиков, чтобы сопроводить старшего лейтенанта Степанищева на разведку Вертячего. В боевых приказах Вертячий проходил в одном ряду с такими опорными пунктами противника, как Котлубань, Большая Рассошка, Гумрак; с началом нашего контрнаступления немцы пытались превратить подступы к Вертячему в зону смерти, взяв с офицеров и солдат расписку в том, что в случае сдачи Вертячего или пленения их семьи будут расстреляны. «Ведущий четвёрки – Степанищев», – уточнял командир полка. Старший лейтенант Степанищев, знаток этой цели, сегодня ходил на Вертячий дважды, и майор говорил с надеждой, что, быть может, четвёрка Степанищева покончит, наконец, с Вертячим._
Ясно, что действие происходит осенью 1942 года, когда наши войска окружали в Сталинграде группировку Паулюса. «Клещи» сомкнулись 23 ноября 1942 года в районе города Калач-на-Дону. Т.е. действие описываемых событий происходит между 19 (началом нашего контрнаступления) и 23 ноября 1942 года.
Сразу возникает недоверие к рассказчику.
1) В этот период М.Т.Степанищев находился в госпитале после тяжёлой контузии, полученной в июне 1942 года в районе Барвенково. После госпиталя он был направлен в 10-й учебно-тренировочный авиационный полк и вновь попал на фронт в марте 1943 года. Об этом пишет сам М.Т.Степанищев в своей автобиографии;
2) М.Т.Степанищев был в это время младшим лейтенантом (лейтенанта он получил 10.06.1943, а старшего лейтенанта – 10.09.1943);
3) 947-й штурмовой авиационный полк в октябре 1942-январе 1943 находился на этапе формирования в Приволжском военном округе и в боевых действиях не участвовал. Следовательно, 947-й полк (в котором служил А.З.Анфиногенов) и 76-й гвардейский полк (в котором служил С.С.Андреев и который в то время был ещё просто 225-м штурмовым, а не 76-м гвардейским) ну никак не могли в ноябре 1942 года базироваться на одном аэродроме. Так же, как не мог там быть старший лейтенант М.Т.Степанищев (или это ещё один однофамилец? :Smile: ).
Вывод: А.З.Анфиногенова там не было; он рассказывает как очевидец, но на самом деле таковым не является…

_Андреев даже не был уверен, что чёрные прогалины в снежном поле между хатами и редкие огневые вспышки внизу – это и есть хутор Вертячий, не желавший сдаваться. Не сделав ни единого выстрела, он принимал поздравления товарищей, помахивая гудевшей от усталости рукой и слушая разговоры о батальонном комиссаре из 24-й армии, днём также ходившем на Вертячий в экипаже старшего лейтенанта Степанищева. Командир полка пригласил его отужинать с лётчиками. «По знаменитой пятой норме? – отозвался батальонный комиссар. – Пехота о ней наслышана. Пятая «А», «Особая», «Высотная». А главное, – улыбнулся он, – с шоколадом!» «Увы! – развёл майор руками. – Шоколад входит в бортпаёк, на случай вынужденной посадки экипажа, к столу он не подаётся…» «Спасибо, благодарю, – откланялся батальонный комиссар. – За мной прислана машина…»_
Опять неточность: институт комиссаров был ликвидирован в Красной Армии ещё 19 октября 1942 года. После этого все комиссары стали носить общевойсковые звания. Поэтому в полк в ноябре 1942 года мог приехать только майор-замполит из 24-й армии.

_– Я за Степанищевым следил, мой крёстный, он всю войну гремел, на юге, в армии Крассовского его почитали, потом он сошёл… На войне аппарат тоже гнул свою линию…_
М.Т.Степанищев действительно воевал на юге. Но в 8-й воздушной армии, которой командовал Т.Т.Хрюкин (а не С.А.Красовский).

_– О самобытных натурах и говорить не приходится, в частности о Степанищеве… это такой клубок, такой узел, такая драма… У нас в армии Крассовского был лётчик-истребитель Александр Колдунов… С первых вылетов, с первых побед в воздухе было видно, что лётчик – от Бога… Сорок шесть лично сбитых, а дважды Героя не дали, придерживали: слишком яркая личность… В «Правду» приходил с просьбой о поддержке командир его дивизии генерал Смирнов, мы поддержали…_
А.И.Колдунов прибыл на фронт в июне 1943 года в 866-й истребительный полк и воевал в его составе до Победы. Вплоть до Победы полк входил в состав 288-й истребительной авиационной дивизии, которой командовал Герой Советского Союза генерал майор авиации (с апреля 1945 года) Б.А.Смирнов. Но вот какая закавыка: всё это время (пока в ней служил А.И.Колдунов) 288-я дивизия входила в состав 17-й воздушной армии, которой с марта 1943 года и до Победы командовал В.А.Судец (а не С.А.Красовский). Ну и самое главное: в любой энциклопедии можно прочитать, что Александр Иванович Колдунов – дважды Герой Советского Союза…

Окончательный вывод один: Артём Захарович Анфиногенов литературно пересказывает рассказ С.С.Андреева, совершенно вольно меняя воинские звания, действущих лиц, фамилии командиров, места действия, названия полков и добавляя себя в очевидцы описываемых событий.
Вопрос: *а можно ли доверять всему остальному, изложенному в рассказе?* В том числе и его версии о причине самоубийства М.Т.Степанищева?

----------


## Nik Primopye

Уважаемые simsim и NASa:

Прочитал Афиногенова по ссылке. Дорогие мои, ну как такое можно всерьез воспринимать?
В пяти строчках действие происходит сразу в 42, в 48, в 95 и еще каком-то году.
Сразу говорится о 3-4 персонажах, причем некоторых автор знает, а читателю они неизвестны. 
Сиди и думай — чего-бы это значило?
Не знаю, как другие его книги, но этот рассказ выглядит как необработанный черновик.
Ну и бог с ним.

Объясните мне другое — уважаемая NASa представляется как «Нина Анатольевна Степанищева».
Уважаемый simsim — упорно именует ее «Наталья Анатольевна».
И —  ничего.
Уважаемая «Нина» откликается на «Наталью». И не возражает.
Это что за загадка такая?

Ник

----------


## simsim

> Уважаемый simsim — упорно именует ее «Наталья Анатольевна».
> И —  ничего.
> Уважаемая «Нина» откликается на «Наталью». И не возражает.
> Это что за загадка такая?


Целиком моя ошибка - конечно же Нина Анатольевна! Прошу прощения!
Просто жену у меня Наталья зовут... :Smile: 
А по поводу А.З.Анфиногенова скажу только одно: он пишет художественные книги, вклинивая в них имена реальных людей... Брать его данные как исторический документ просто смешно... Что я и попытался доказать Нине Анатольевне...

----------


## simsim

СТЕПАНИЩЕВ
Антон Федотович
1910-1957
Родился 5 (18) января 1910 года в селе Болховское ныне Задонского района Липецкой области. В 1930 окончил вечерний рабфак в Ленинграде, в 1931 – 1 курс Ленинградского строительного института (перевёлся в Ленинградский институт инженеров путей сообщения).
В армии с мая 1932. В 1933 окончил Качинскую военную авиационную школу лётчиков (ВАШЛ), в июле 1934 – курсы командиров звеньев при Качинской ВАШЛ. Служил командиром звена в 118-й истребительной авиаэскадрилье (г.Люберцы Московской области).
С февраля 1938 – лётчик-инструктор в Борисоглебской ВАШЛ: командир звена (1938-1941), командир авиаэскадрильи (1941-1944).
С 8 марта по 28 мая 1943 года проходил боевую стажировку на должности штурмана 165-го истребительного авиационного полка (Центральный фронт). Совершил несколько боевых вылетов на истребителе Ла-5.
С апреля 1944 – начальник курсов лётчиков-инструкторов при Борисоглебской ВАШЛ, с августа 1946 по январь 1950 – командир учебного авиационного полка Борисоглебского ВАУЛ.
В 1950 окончил Липецкие высшие офицерские лётно-тактические курсы усовершенствования ВВС (отделение подготовки начальников штабов авиаполков). С декабря 1950 – начальник штаба 715-го учебного авиационного полка Фрунзенского ВАУЛ.
С декабря 1955 – в запасе. Жил в Ленинграде. Умер 21 мая 1957 года.
Подполковник (1948). Награждён орденами Красного Знамени (13.06.1952; за выслугу лет), Красной Звезды (6.11.1947; за выслугу лет), медалями.

Жену его звали Степанищева Фрума Иосифовна, 1913 года рождения. После смерти мужа она переехала в Липецк, где и скончалась в январе 1976 года.
Два сына: Анатолий Антонович, 1935 года рождения и Валентин Антонович, 1938 года рождения.

Надеюсь, что теперь вопрос с Борисоглебском закрыт?

----------


## simsim

А вот и фото А.Ф.Степанищева:

----------


## simsim

Кстати, личное дело подполковника А.Ф.Степанищева хранится в Липецком областном военкомате. Его номер АЖ-7727.
Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна! Имея письмо от Музея дважды Героя Советского Союза М.Т.Степанищева, Вы можете обратиться в военкомат и посмотреть личное дело А.Ф.Степанищева.

----------


## =RP=Kosmos

Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна Степанищева  ,я очень редко в последнее время захожу на форум.Но связаться со мной вы могли просто через личные сообщения.Либо зайдя в мой профиль http://www.rp-team.ru/forum/profile....afbc7c2799625e могли спокойно связаться со мной, по почте или ICQ там все данные есть.
Вопрос думаю решен.http://www.rp-team.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1333#1333
Извиняюсь что поздно ответил,дети занимают все свободное время.

Если что то не правильно напишине мне в личные сообщения на форуме.

С Уважением.

----------


## NASa

Хорошо. Спасибо.

----------


## simsim

> Некоторые штрихи к ситуации осени 1946 года в Барановичах. Командиры исчезли. Что имело место?
> 
> Наконечников Александр Георгиевич. Командир штурмового авиаполка гвардии подполковник. Совершил 81 боевой вылет, полк под его командованием – 2028 вылетов. В 1943 г. полк обеспечивал форсирование Днепра советскими войсками и закрепление их на плацдарме. Звание героя – 1.7.1944. Умер 10.11.1946. Его именем названа улица в Барановичах.


На сайте "Герои страны" размещена новая биография А.Г.Наконечникова, написанная мною на основе его учётно-послужной карты:
http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=156
Никакой загадки в его смерти нет... Обычная трагическая случайность, очень часто распространённая, к сожалению, среди лётного состава того времени...

----------


## NASa

6 февраля в Доме офицеров г.Воронежа состоялась конференция межрегионального творческого объединения писателей "Воинское содружество". Заявлено как одно из направлений деятельности содружества следующее:

"При публикации сведений исторического характера интерес авторов к личной жизни героев повествования иногда приводит к описанию моментов негативного характера, недостоверных фактов. Это затемняет облик героя, умаляет его достоинство и причиняет душевную боль его родным, потомкам. 

Распространение информации негативного свойства о других лицах неприемлемо с позиций общественной морали. Если самостоятельно автор не в состоянии правильно оценить границу дозволенного в своём изложении, он обязан ориентироваться на правовые нормы, действующие в обществе, не забывая об их существовании. 

Закон Российской Федерации о СМИ, глава V "Права и обязанности журналиста" - ясно ориентирует авторов – журналист обязан: 
"ст. 49, п.2 - проверять достоверность сообщаемой им информации; 
ст.49, п.5 - получать согласие (за исключением случаев, когда это необходимо для защиты общественных интересов) на распространение в средстве массовой информации сведений о личной жизни гражданина от самого гражданина или его законных представителей".

Союз писателей "Воинское содружество" является организацией, способной инициативно, в сотрудничестве с административными органами, ответственными за культуру, патриотическое воспитание, средства информации, начать работу по оформлению и распространению правовых и методических рекомендаций для авторов Воронежской области и России". 

В приложении - выдержки из текста Закона РФ "О средствах массовой информации".

Глава IV. Отношения средств массовой информации с гражданами и организациями

Статья 43. Право на опровержение 
Гражданин или организация вправе потребовать от редакции опровержения не соответствующих действительности и порочащих их честь и достоинство сведений, которые были распространены в данном средстве массовой информации. Такое право имеют также законные представители гражданина, если сам гражданин не имеет возможности потребовать опровержения. Если редакция средства массовой информации не располагает доказательствами того, что распространенные им сведения соответствуют действительности, она обязана опровергнуть их в том же средстве массовой информации. 
Если гражданин или организация представили текст опровержения, то распространению подлежит данный текст при условии его соответствия требованиям настоящего Закона. Редакция радио-, телепрограммы, обязанная распространить опровержение, может предоставить гражданину или представителю организации, потребовавшему этого, возможность зачитать собственный текст и передать его в записи. 

Глава V. Права и обязанности журналиста

Статья 49. Обязанности журналиста 
2) проверять достоверность сообщаемой им информации; 
5) получать согласие (за исключением случаев, когда это необходимо для защиты общественных интересов) на распространение в средстве массовой информации сведений о личной жизни гражданина от самого гражданина или его законных представителей; 

Статья 51. Недопустимость злоупотребления правами журналиста 
Не допускается использование установленных настоящим Законом прав журналиста в целях сокрытия или фальсификации общественно значимых сведений, распространения слухов под видом достоверных сообщений, сбора информации в пользу постороннего лица или организации, не являющейся средством массовой информации. 

Глава VII. Ответственность за нарушение законодательства о средствах массовой информации 

Статья 56. Возложение ответственности 
Учредители, редакции, издатели, распространители, государственные органы, организации, учреждения, предприятия и общественные объединения, должностные лица, журналисты, авторы распространенных сообщений и материалов несут ответственность за нарушения законодательства Российской Федерации о средствах массовой информации. 

Статья 62. Возмещение морального вреда 
Моральный (неимущественный) вред, причиненный гражданину в результате распространения средством массовой информации не соответствующих действительности сведений, порочащих честь и достоинство гражданина либо причинивших ему иной неимущественный вред, возмещается по решению суда средством массовой информации, а также виновными должностными лицами и гражданами в размере, определяемом судом.

----------


## simsim

> Статья 43. Право на опровержение 
> Гражданин или организация вправе потребовать от редакции опровержения не соответствующих действительности и порочащих их честь и достоинство сведений, которые были распространены в данном средстве массовой информации. Такое право имеют также законные представители гражданина, если сам гражданин не имеет возможности потребовать опровержения. Если редакция средства массовой информации не располагает доказательствами того, что распространенные им сведения соответствуют действительности, она обязана опровергнуть их в том же средстве массовой информации. 
> Если гражданин или организация представили текст опровержения, то распространению подлежит данный текст при условии его соответствия требованиям настоящего Закона. Редакция радио-, телепрограммы, обязанная распространить опровержение, может предоставить гражданину или представителю организации, потребовавшему этого, возможность зачитать собственный текст и передать его в записи.





> Статья 62. Возмещение морального вреда 
> Моральный (неимущественный) вред, причиненный гражданину в результате распространения средством массовой информации не соответствующих действительности сведений, порочащих честь и достоинство гражданина либо причинивших ему иной неимущественный вред, возмещается по решению суда средством массовой информации, а также виновными должностными лицами и гражданами в размере, определяемом судом.


Где и что в биографиях М.Т.Степанищева или А.Г.Наконечникова я сказал неверно?
Если что-то там ошибочно или неверно, то укажите - что именно. Я аргументирую, почему я написал именно так... Что в их биографиях не соответствует ИСТИНЕ?
Если Вы не можете назвать ошибки или неточности в их биографиях, то увы... Всё, что Вы процитировали, к этой теме не относится...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...Если что-то там ошибочно или неверно, то укажите - что именно. Я аргументирую, почему я написал именно так... .


Уважаемый simsim,

Вы зря волнуетесь, у Вас-то как раз всё  верно.

Осмелюсь порекомендовать Вам почитать 
http://feb-web.ru/feb/chekhov/texts/...6/sp6-087-.htm

Похоже, четвертной билет Вы уже дали. Теперь с Вас еще требуют.

Ник

----------


## SIA

Здравствуйте всем. 
Я внучка Степанищева Михаила Тихоновича, Ирина.
Я просто не понимаю,  почему идет такая полемика по поводу моего деда? Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна Вы хотите знать  правду и в то же время постоянно  говорите о морали и негативе. А правда может быть разной. 
Вы увидели знакомую фамилию да еще летчик и решили что это мой дед? Очень странная идея.
Дедушкины друзья и однополчане рассказывали, что дед был очень хороший человек, настоящий друг и классный  летчик. И вдруг так бросить жену и ребенка? Да Бог с ними с женой и сыном! Но  как же мать?! Насколько я знаю, он единственный из сыновей вернулся с войны живой. А потом если бы он оказался еще и крутым разведчиком, или как еще назвать не знаю, и где то действительно объявился, то я думаю никак не под своей фамилией. 
Недавно мы получили письмо от Проскурина Василия Акимовича, проживающего в  с. Козино Задонского р-на Липецкой обл. Он утверждает, что 8 сентября 1946 года Степанищев М.Т. с чемоданом подарков ехал к матери, но по пути был убит какими-то людьми, а потом сожжен. И Проскурин В.А. похоронил останки этого человека 10 августа 1947 г. в чистом поле и вот уже столько лет ухаживает за этой могилой. Он прислал нам фотографии этой могилки и утверждает что эта могила моего деда.
Но не мог человек одновременно находится 8 сентября 1946 г. и в Белоруссии в г.Барановичи и в с.Козино Липецкой области.
Так что нам предлагают разные версии.
Почему мой дедушка застрелился, я не знаю.  
Из Вашей переписки я поняла, что намекают на мою бабушку, но думаю там было все с точностью до наоборот. И хочу сказать одно, оставшись вдовой в 25 лет она так и не вышла больше замуж и всю жизнь живет одна.  
Я конечно постараюсь попасть в  ЦАМО РФ и прочитать документы по поводу смерти моего  деда, но поверю ли всему что там будет написано не знаю?  
Зачем Вы все это подняли?

----------


## simsim

Уважаемая Ирина Александровна!
Если соберётесь в ЦАМО РФ, то обязательно сообщите мне по моему электронному адресу: simonov71mail.ru. Я сделаю всё возможное, чтобы минимизировать Ваше время для получения доступа к документам, относящимся к Михаилу Тихоновичу...

----------


## NASa

Ирина!

Из моих предыдущих выступлений ясно, что тема поднята для того, чтобы писатели и журналисты в будущем бережнее относились к памяти Героев России. Всем заинтересованным предлагается вносить позитивный вклад в тему и затем проводить в жизнь идеи уважительного отношения к людям живущим, к памяти ушедших, а также вдумчивого, придирчивого отношения к доступной информации.

Мне не известно, находится ли дело Михаила Тихоновича в состоянии законного, грамотного пересмотра или по-прежнему открыта возможность для множения неприглядных версий. Надеюсь, что максимальное прояснение ситуации принесёт всем спокойствие.

Всего доброго,
Нина Анатольевна

----------


## NASa

В отношении однофамильца, Степанищева А.Ф., форум позволил найти очень достойную историю жизни, позволяющую нам гордиться земляком – это хорошо.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> СТЕПАНИЩЕВ
> Антон Федотович
> 1910-1957


Уважаемый simsim,

За  биографию Степанищева А. Ф. — большое спасибо лично Вам.
И отдельное спасибо — за Ваши сообщения о М. Т. Степанищеве. 

Ник

----------


## NASa

В интернет-энциклопедии http://ru.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...B8.D0.BA.D0.B8

некто указал как источник для статьи о Степанищеве М.Т. сайт "Герои страны". На основании предшествующего обсуждения мною размещено примечание-ссылка, его содержание печатается здесь:

Биография на сайте "Герои страны" не оформлена по правилам для научных исследований, что не позволяет судить о её достоверности, также содержит момент неделикатного отношения к памяти защитника Родины, к чувствам людей, для которых он близок. Группа родных Михаила Тихоновича Степанищева просит автора, Симонова А.А., внести исправления в биографию на сайте и в других источниках информации, если они есть, и впредь соблюдать пожелания, высказанные в данной теме.

----------


## NASa

Поскольку мне хотелось бы скорейшего прояснения в отношении показаний Проскурина В.А., что невозможно без вмешательства официальных лиц, я сделаю замечания в надежде привлечь серьёзное внимание тех организаций и лиц, которые могут внести реальный прогресс в ситуацию. По-видимому, данное обсуждение будет предлагаться в качестве уже разработанного комментария к фрагменту военной истории, отразившемуся в одной биографии.

Первое, изначально мы обязаны с доверием вслушаться в сообщения человека, называющего себя очевидцем происшествия, не ссылаясь на то, что где-то уже изложена иная версия событий. 

Второе, я ознакомилась с письменным изложением событий сентября 1946 года самим Проскуриным В.А., выслушала сообщения людей, с которыми он когда-то вёл обсуждение деталей. Картина в целом выглядит правдоподобной. Принципиальный момент, почему происшествие связывается с именем Героя, прокомментировано устно. Сказано, что у военного были при себе документы, их прочли и позже сожгли. 

От официального лица слышала мнение, что для продвижения данное дело должно инициироваться ближайшими родственниками. Мне же кажется, что здесь было бы лучше начать его от административной или общественной группы, такой как однополчане, ветераны, педагоги, ведущие военно-патриотическое воспитание. Буду признательна за ответственный комментарий имеющих опыт. Как лучше действовать?

Важный момент: до сих пор я не услышала ни от одного заинтересованного лица, причастного к теме  жизнеописания Михаила Тихоновича, что существует свидетельство о его смерти или хотя бы упоминание об этом документе в другом источнике.

----------


## NASa

По поводу смерти Александра Георгиевича Наконечникова  записано: "Трагически погиб (отравился) 10 ноября 1946 года" - http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=156

Дан комментарий Симоновым А.А.: "Никакой загадки в его смерти нет... Обычная трагическая случайность, очень часто распространённая, к сожалению, среди лётного состава того времени..."

Записи оставляют вопрос и чувство горечи. На днях 5-й канал демонстрировал документальный фильм-биографию Исаака Бабеля. Сказано, в ожидании арестов была договорённость с женою, что по тайному знаку об опасности она, не допуская своего ареста, примет яд. Вот такой печальный образ практики "того времени".

----------


## Nik Primopye

Уважаемая NASa,

 22.01.2009 в посте #28 в этой ветке я задал Вам вопрос — почему Вы размещаете на форуме недостоверные сведения о биографии Дважды Героя Советского Союза М.Т. Степанищева?
Степанищев Михаил Тихонович

На вопрос Вы не ответили.

Повторю вопрос ещё раз:
*почему и зачем Вы размещаете на форуме недостоверные сведения о биографии Дважды Героя Советского Союза М.Т. Степанищева?*

Ник

----------


## Mig

> В интернет-энциклопедии http://ru.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...B8.D0.BA.D0.B8
> 
> Биография на сайте "Герои страны" не оформлена по правилам для научных исследований, что не позволяет судить о её достоверности...


Сайт "Герои страны"  - НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ и даже не претендует на то, чтобы называться "научным исследованием"... Т.е. повода для надуманного пафоса и негодования просто НЕТ...

Впрочем, это старая и совсем не "научная" "песня": придумать самой себе страшилку, а затем со всей силой своей испуганной души эту страшилку "развенчивать", аппелируя к "научности", "революционной необходимости", "пролетарской гуманности" Исаака Бабеля, к 5-му каналу,  MTV, покойному Майклу Джексону и пр.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ....мною размещено примечание-ссылка, его содержание печатается здесь:
> ...Биография на сайте "Герои страны" не оформлена по правилам для научных....
> ....содержит момент неделикатного отношения.....
> ....Группа родных Михаила Тихоновича Степанищева просит автора, Симонова А.А., внести исправления....


Уважаемая NASa,
Ваше «примечание-ссылка» лживо и в целом, и в деталях.

Биография на сайте "Герои страны", в отличие от Ваших выступлений, как раз оформлена «по правилам для научных...», приведены ссылки на использованные источники. 
Ваше утверждение «содержит момент...» не указывает, в чём этот момент — т.е. является голословным. 
Думаю, детали с Вами должен выяснить уважаемый Симонов А.А.

Меня заинтересовала вторая часть Вашего выступления, в которой Вы объявили себя Группой родных...».
Возможно, Вам и понадобилось облить А.А.Симонова грязью только затем, чтобы выглядеть главой этой «группы». 

Давайте разберёмся, какие основания у Вас быть главой «группы родных» М.Т.Степанищева.

09.01.2009 в этой ветке, в сообщении #15, я спросил Вас: _«...кем Вы приходитесь Дважды Герою... М.Т. Степанищеву. Вы — мать? Жена? Дочь?...»_
 Вы мне ответили 09.01.2009, в сообщении #16: _«...родным мне дедушкой приходится старший брат Михаила Тихоновича, Яков Тихонович Степанищев.»_
Но 27.01.2009 Вы убрали своё заявление о родстве с М.Т.Степанищевым из поста #16. 
Степанищев Михаил Тихонович

Как прикажете Вас понимать — Вы отказываетесь от претензий на родство с Дважды Героем Советского Союза М.Т. Степанищевым?

Ещё вопрос:
здесь, на этом форуме, в разделе «Однополчане», в ветке «Памяти Степанищева М.Т., дважды Героя Советского Союза. Малая родина.», в Вашем посте #2 от 12.12.2008 Вы заявили:
_«...моя бабушка, Дурнева Клавдия Фёдоровна...»_
Но 27.01.2009 Вы удалили и это заявление.
Памяти Степанищева М.Т., дважды Героя Советского Союза. Малая родина.

Так кто Вы, любезная NASa — потомок славной фамилии Степанищевых? 
Или потомок славной фамилии Дурневых? Или просто однофамилец? 
Или ни то, ни другое, ни третье?

Как Вы любите говорить: Необходима ясность. 
Прошу Вас, внесите ясность в этот вопрос.
Для начала.

С уважением,
Ник

По случайности у меня на компьютере сохранены сообщения NASa  в первоначальном виде.
Привожу снимки с экрана — см. №1 и №2.

----------


## simsim

Честное слово, я думал, что эта тема давно закрыта, но увы...
Нине Анатольевне Степанищевой, которая упрямо не хочет верить, что М.Т.Степанищев застрелился 8 сентября 1946 года в Белоруссии, советую:
1) обратиться к Герою Советского Союза Борису Владимировичу Бучину, живущему в Москве. В апреле этого года мы снимали с ним интервью и он очень подробно рассказал о том, что творилось в дивизии после войны и о причинах трагического поступка Михаила Тихоновича;
2) прочитать документы 76 гшап за 1946 год, хранящиеся в ЦАМО РФ. Из них можно узнать, что в полку в тот период были ужасные безобразия (пьянство и пр.).
Я специально написал биографию А.Г.Наконечников так, как написал. Все люди, связанные с авиацией, всё прекрасно поняли. Но Н.А.Степанищева начинает говорить что-то об аресте И.Бабеля, проводя параллели между ним и Александром Георгиевичем. Поэтому специально для неё разъясняю: А.Г.Наконечников умер от отравления *техническим спиртом*. Одновременно с ним траванулись ещё несколько лётчиков. Об этом случае тоже подробно рассказал Б.В.Бучин.
Видит Бог, не хотел я всё это писать, но высказывания Нины Анатольевны, упрямо твердящей про какие-то тайны, уже просто надоели... Сохранилась КУЧА архивных документов, доказывающих самоубийство М.Т.Степанищева, живы свидетели этого... Ну зачем огород городить? Даже внучка Михаила Тихоновича (судя по всему, получше Нины Анатольевны знающая эту историю) уже попросила не терзать память деда...

----------


## NASa

Директору ЛИЦ ЛИИ имени М.М.Громова 
Евгению Алексеевичу Горбунову 
Начальнику подразделения Вячеславу Михайловичу Бакаеву

Здравствуйте!

Обращаюсь к руководителям института за помощью в
объективном рассмотрении вопроса о допустимой форме
обращения к фактам жизни людей, заслуживших почётное место
в истории авиации России. 

Андрей Анатольевич Симонов, по справке интернет, 
http://www.warheroes.ru/team.asp - 
начальник Наземной поисково-спасательной службы ЛИЦ ЛИИ
имени М.М.Громова. Живёт в городе Жуковский Московской
области.

Симоновым А.А. размещена биография Степанищева Михаила
Тихоновича 


http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=1232


   Степанищев Михаил Тихонович
12. 12. 1917 - 8. 9. 1946
Дважды Герой Советского Союза
    Даты указов 

1. 26.10.1944 ( медаль №3715) 

2. 29.06.1945 ( медаль №70) 

    Памятники 

  Надгробная плита


Степанищев Михаил Тихонович - штурман 76-го
гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка (1-я гвардейская
штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 8-я воздушная армия, 4-й
Украинский фронт), гвардии капитан; заместитель командира
76-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка (1-я
гвардейская штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 1-я воздушная
армия, 3-й Белорусский фронт), гвардии майор.

Родился 29 ноября (12 декабря) 1917 года в деревне Первое
Колесово ныне Задонского района Липецкой области. Русский.
В январе-июне 1930 года работал скотником и пахарем в
колхозе. С 1930 года жил в Донецкой области (Украина). В
1932 году окончил 7 классов школы и горно-промышленное
училище в городе Кадиевка (ныне - город Стаханов
Донецкой области). Работал электрослесарем на шахте, с 1935
года №8211; на Ворошиловградском паровозостроительном
заводе (г.Луганск). В 1937 году окончил Ворошиловградский
аэроклуб.

В армии с декабря 1937 года. В 1938 году окончил
Ворошиловградскую военную авиационную школу лётчиков.
Служил в строевых частях ВВС (на Дальнем Востоке, затем
- в Одесском военном округе).

Участник Великой Отечественной войны: в июне-октябре 1941
- лётчик 211-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка,
в мае-июне 1942 - лётчик 211-го штурмового
авиационного полка. Воевал на Южном и Юго-Западном фронтах.
Участвовал в оборонительных боях на юге Украины и обороне
Донбасса.

В июне 1942 года в районе города Барвенково (Харьковская
область, Украина) получил контузию и до декабря 1942 года
находился на излечении в госпитале. В январе-марте 1943
года проходил переобучение в 10-м отдельном
учебно-тренировочном авиационном полку 8-й воздушной армии.

С марта 1943 года - командир звена, заместитель
командира и командир авиаэскадрильи, штурман 76-го
гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка. Воевал на Южном
и 4-м Украинском фронтах. Участвовал в освобождении
Ростовской области, Донбасса, Левобережной Украины и Крыма.
К апрелю 1944 года совершил 127 боевых вылетов.

За мужество и героизм, проявленные в боях, Указом
Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 26 октября 1944 года
гвардии майору Степанищеву Михаилу Тихоновичу присвоено
звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и
медали "Золотая Звезда" (№3715).

С мая 1944 года воевал на 3-м Белорусском фронте.
Участвовал в освобождении Белоруссии и Прибалтики, в
Восточно-Прусской операции и штурме Кёнигсберга. С марта
1945 года - заместитель командира 76-го гвардейского
штурмового авиационного полка. Всего за время войны
совершил 234 боевых вылета на бомбардировщике Су-2 и
штурмовике Ил-2.

Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 29 июня 1945
года за мужество и героизм, проявленные в боях, гвардии
майор Степанищев Михаил Тихонович награждён второй медалью
"Золотая Звезда" (№70/II).

После войны продолжал службу в ВВС штурманом 76-го
гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка (в Белорусском
военном округе). Покончил жизнь самоубийством (застрелился)
8 сентября 1946 года. Похоронен в городе Барановичи
Брестской области (Республика Беларусь).

Гвардии майор (1944). Награждён орденом Ленина (1944), 4
орденами Красного Знамени (1943, 1944, 1945, 1945),
орденами Богдана Хмельницкого 3-й степени (1945),
Александра Невского (1943), Отечественной войны 1-й степени
(1943), медалями.

Бронзовый бюст М.Т.Степанищева установлен в селе Хмелинец
Задонского района Липецкой области. Его именем названы
улицы в городах Липецк и Задонск Липецкой области.
Биография предоставлена А.А.Симоновым


    Источники  

 Герои Советского Союза. Краткий биографический словарь.
Том 2. М.: Воениз., 1988

 Герои Социалистического Труда. Биобиблиографический
словарь. Том 2. М., 2008

 Дважды Герои Советского Союза. - М.: Воениздат, 1973.

 Дорогой славы и бессмертия. Воронеж, 1966

 Дриго С.В. За подвигом - подвиг. Калининградское
кн.изд.,1984.

 Звёзды не меркнут. - Калининград, 1982.

 Личное дело

 Люди бессмертного подвига. Книга 2. М., 1975

 Учётно-послужная карта

Биография предоставлена А.А. Симоновым

_ _ _ 


По поводу данной биографии я обратилась к автору личными
письмами 30.11.2008г., 03.12.08, 04.12.08 и затем
продолжила обсуждение на форуме "ВВС России"
Степанищев Михаил Тихонович


Суть моих замечаний:
- до начала публичного распространения биография Героя
Советского Союза заслуживает оформления как научная
публикация, с соблюдением правил строгого цитирования, с
экспертной оценкой специалистов; 
- в настоящем виде биография содержит несколько утверждений
неясного происхождения, противоречащих другим источникам,
это усиливает впечатление недостоверности;
- не соблюдено право авторства предшествующих
исследователей, так как нет строго оформленного цитирования
информации;
- биография содержит особый момент вторжения в сугубо
личные обстоятельства ухода из жизни; такое разглашение сокровенных сведений
некрасиво с нравственной позиции и не соответствует
положению Закона РФ о СМИ, ст.49, п.5 - (автор
обязан) "получать согласие (за исключением случаев, когда
это необходимо для защиты общественных интересов) на
распространение в средстве массовой информации сведений о
личной жизни гражданина от самого гражданина или его
законных представителей";

Симонову А.А. дважды предложено мною помочь мне
ознакомиться с копиями ответственных документов ЦАМО,
предложена оплата всех расходов - и дважды получен
его отказ. 

Высказывания на форуме выдают общую неуважительную позицию
Симонова А.А. как в части несоблюдения нравственных и
законных претензий родных Михаила Тихоновича Степанищева,
так и в манере уходить от сути темы путём подмены смысла
моих высказываний как участника обсуждения. 

Прошу компетентного и объективного посредничества в
разрешении конфликта.

С уважением,
Степанищева Нина Анатольевна

----------


## NASa

06.12.08 мною заявлена цель открытия темы:
"Прошу принять участие в составлении расширенного литературного обзора в виде сканированных или фотокопий страниц книг, посвященных жизни и подвигу Михаила Тихоновича, его ближайших соратников, в частности, по 76-му гшап".

Для соблюдения достойного облика форума "ВВС России" прошу администрацию совместно с авторами удалить из темы все сообщения и отдельные высказывания, не соответствующие указанной цели.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Уважаемая Нина Андреевна!

Форум предназначен для свободного обмена мнениями в рамках правил. До тех пор, пока сообщения не нарушают правила форума, никто удалять сообщения не будет.
В этой теме администрация не видит никаких нарушений правил форума. 
Если Вы хотите обсуждать некорректные, по Вашему мнению, действия А.А.Симонова, я не понимаю, почему это надо делать на форуме нашего сайта, на который А.А.Симонов, вероятно, даже и не заходит?
Безусловно, если Вы хотите делать это здесь, и это не нарушает правил форума, - пожалуйста, это Ваше право. Но я не вижу логики в таких действиях.

----------


## simsim

> Если Вы хотите обсуждать некорректные, по Вашему мнению, действия А.А.Симонова, я не понимаю, почему это надо делать на форуме нашего сайта, на который А.А.Симонов, вероятно, даже и не заходит?


Ну почему же, Дмитрий? Захожу очень даже часто...

----------


## simsim

> Директору ЛИЦ ЛИИ имени М.М.Громова 
> Евгению Алексеевичу Горбунову 
> Начальнику подразделения Вячеславу Михайловичу Бакаеву


Нина Анатольевна, для справки: В.М.Бакаев у нас в институте уже несколько лет как не работает. А Е.А.Горбунов как раз занимает его должность. И называется эта должность - начальник ЛИИ имени М.М.Громова. Но это ладно...
Другой вопрос: какое они имеют отношение к проводимой мною во ВНЕСЛУЖЕБНОЕ время исследовательской работе?
Вы уж лучше сразу на меня в суд подавайте - так надёжнее будет. :Smile: 
Но одна беда - ведь на суде вся правда всплывёт... Без всяких приукрашиваний. Благо, жив Герой Советского Союза Б.В.Бучин, который сможет рассказать и об обстановке в полку, и об истинных причинах трагического поступка Михаила Тихоновича... Только зачем это всё на всенародное обсуждение выносить? Только для того, чтобы доказать всем, что последнее слово всё равно будет за Вами? Но для памяти Героя от этого будет ещё больший ущерб, чем от написанной мною его биографии...

----------


## Mig

> Директору ЛИЦ ЛИИ имени М.М.Громова 
> Евгению Алексеевичу Горбунову 
> Начальнику подразделения Вячеславу Михайловичу Бакаеву
> 
> ......
> 
> Прошу компетентного и объективного посредничества в
> разрешении конфликта.
> 
> ...


Нина Анатольевна, а вы в Организацию Объединенных Наций не пробовали обращаться? У ООН накоплен большой практический опыт "объективного посредничества в разрешении конфликтов".

----------


## NASa

В течение длительного времени я ощущала безосновательно недружелюбное отношение к себе трёх участников моих тем на форуме. Для меня очевидно, что они нарушали следующие положения Правил:

5. Категорически запрещены… личные выпады против участников форума. 
6. Категорически запрещены сообщения, содержащие:
…
- обсуждение умственных, образовательных, личных качеств участников форума.

10. Во всем остальном администрация полагается на… вежливость, тактичность и чувство меры участников. (Правила форума: принимаются предложения )

В поисках средства самообороны я обнаружила 15.07.09 техническую опцию "список игнорирования" и воспользовалась ею, лелея в душе надежду на просвет в клубах пыли, которая здесь носилась.

Приношу благодарность разработчикам технической поддержки форума.

Действия Симонова А.А. я обсуждаю здесь, поскольку под именем simsim он является активным участником данного форума. Копия письма, направленного в ЛИЦ ЛИИ им.Громова, представлена здесь для всех участников форума и официальных гостей, заинтересованно следящих за развитием темы. 

С уважением отношусь к правам личности и способна строить свои действия логично.

Нина Анатольевна

----------


## ALI

> Примите во внимание тот факт, что никто из нас в тревожном 1946-м факта и обстоятельств гибели не наблюдал, значит, не можем судить без объективного расследования, правдивы ли записи в документах и публикациях, как развивались события до наших дней.


 В наши нетревожные времена появились возможности работать как в военных архивах так и в архивах специальных служб.Никто (надеюсь)не мешает там поискать. Ну а если мешают, то в ПАСЕ надо обратиться.Там это дело любят.Никто (надеюсь) также не мешает выложить свою полную версию биографии Степанищева Михаила Тихоновича например на данном форуме для обьективного(надеюсь)обсуж  дения.Чтобы история мифом не стала.

----------


## NASa

Уважаемый участник форума,

мне приходится действовать в рамках определённых жизненных условий и сообразовывать новые шаги с реакцией среды. 

Вот Вы решили поторопить меня с конкретными действиями. Что сказать? 
Сегодня я не нашла своей темы в "Однополчанах" - "Памяти М.Т. Степанищева. Малая родина". Последнее сообщение о школе, совершенно нейтральное, с фотографиями. Кому помешало?

В данной теме, пока она существует, буду признательна, если Вы откроете архивы, пришлёте сканированные копии документов, поделитесь всей доступной полезной информацией. Можете пригласить опытных коллег, историков авиации. Лучше продублировать посылку и на мой личный адрес на форуме.

Вообще хорошо следить за мыслью собеседника. Если бы мне хотелось начать тему с обсуждения моего варианта биографии, я так и поступила бы. Но задача темы и возникших по ходу её ответвлений в дискуссии в другом - в подготовке объективной оценки всей доступной информации, исправлении обнаруженных некорректных действий. Меня огорчило отношение к делу нескольких участников. В целом, если в душе есть желание помогать - пожалуйста. Обсуждать мои действия - не спешите.

Всего доброго.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Уважаемый участник форума,
> 
> мне приходится действовать в рамках определённых жизненных условий и сообразовывать новые шаги с реакцией среды. 
> 
> Вот Вы решили поторопить меня с конкретными действиями. Что сказать? 
> Сегодня я не нашла своей темы в "Однополчанах" - "Памяти М.Т. Степанищева. Малая родина". Последнее сообщение о школе, совершенно нейтральное, с фотографиями. Кому помешало?


Уважаемая Нина Анатольева!

Не надо во всем искать происки недоброжелателей. Тема была перемещена в раздел Авиация -> До 1945:
Памяти Степанищева М.Т., дважды Героя Советского Союза. Малая родина.

Так как раздел "Однополчане" предназначен для поиска сослуживцев.

----------


## NASa

Дмитрий!

Думаю, следовало меня уведомить о перемещении темы. Странно, что она не находилась и системою поиска по форуму. То есть, что каждому хотелось бы видеть в отношении себя самого, того же надо и с другими участниками придерживаться, не так ли?

"Однополчане" мною выбраны с той мыслью, что воспоминания и посвящения, прежде всего, интересны людям близким - однополчанам и их потомкам, авторам биографических статей, родным и друзьям. Есть надежда, что они могут откликаться на мои публикации на форуме.

Всего доброго

----------


## Д.Срибный

Уважаемая Нина Анатольевна!

Хочу обратить Ваше внимание на то, что обсуждение действий модераторов разрешается только в приватном порядке. Вы сами захламляете тему не относящейся к ней перепиской, а потом сетуете, что в ней пишут не то, что Вы хотели. На этот раз ограничусь предупреждением.
Еще раз, тема Однополчане предназначена для поиска сослуживцев. "Я такой-то такой-то, служил там-то там-то... ищу однополчан". Все. Ваша тема - совершенно очевидно относится к истории авиации, поэтому модераторы и перенесли ее в соответствующий раздел.
Правильно выбирайте раздел для своих сообщений - и у Вас будет меньше сюрпризов ))

----------


## Кевин

[QUOTE=simsim;43600]
2) прочитать документы 76 гшап за 1946 год, хранящиеся в ЦАМО РФ. Из них можно узнать, что в полку в тот период были ужасные безобразия (пьянство и пр.).
QUOTE]

 А можно попросить уважаемого историка привести пример хотя бы одного авиаполка, в котором бы не были подобные ужастные безбразия (пьянство и пр.).

----------


## simsim

А я разве говорил, что в других полках подобного не было? Это у Нины Анатольевны это вызывает удивление и негодование... А я таких документах насмотрелся...
В очень многих интервью сами ветераны объясняют этот послевоенный "пир победителей" так: люди долгих четыре года находились в состоянии страшного психологического напряжения. А потом, в мае 1945 года, это напряжение внезапно ушло. Победа! Ты жив! Радуйся этому! И пошло-поехало... Страшно подумать, сколько талантливейших людей ушло на тот свет через этот "пир победителей"! Были бы тогда в частях психологи, то возможно такого бы и не случилось. А так люди оставались один на один со своими психологическими проблемами...

----------


## Кевин

> А я разве говорил, что в других полках подобного не было? Это у Нины Анатольевны это вызывает удивление и негодование... А я таких документах насмотрелся...
> В очень многих интервью сами ветераны объясняют этот послевоенный "пир победителей" так: люди долгих четыре года находились в состоянии страшного психологического напряжения. А потом, в мае 1945 года, это напряжение внезапно ушло. Победа! Ты жив! Радуйся этому! И пошло-поехало... Страшно подумать, сколько талантливейших людей ушло на тот свет через этот "пир победителей"! Были бы тогда в частях психологи, то возможно такого бы и не случилось. А так люди оставались один на один со своими психологическими проблемами...


 Ну не совсем с Вами соглашусь. Что касается пьянок в авиаполках, действительно, это было обычным делом. Тут нечего скрывать. Во всех авиаполках пили.  Думаю, у Нины Анатольевны вызывает негодование другое, то что факты выплывают наружу. Что же касается психологов, ерунда все это. Психологи не лечат от алкоголизма. И по поводу сайта список Героев Советского Союза. http://www.warheroes.ru/main.asp?l=0
 Открыл пару статей о летчиках ГСС. Много фактов искажено. Это только то что я знаю.

----------


## simsim

> Ну не совсем с Вами соглашусь. Что касается пьянок в авиаполках, действительно, это было обычным делом. Тут нечего скрывать. Во всех авиаполках пили.  Думаю, у Нины Анатольевны вызывает негодование другое, то что факты выплывают наружу.


Чего-то я не понял... Так что делать: не давать фактам выплывать наружу (чтобы не обидеть Нину Анатольевну) или "тут нечего скрывать" (как Вы сами пишете)?




> И по поводу сайта список Героев Советского Союза. http://www.warheroes.ru/main.asp?l=0
>  Открыл пару статей о летчиках ГСС. Много фактов искажено. Это только то что я знаю.


Я на этом сайте несу ответственность только за те статьи, автором которых являюсь сам. То, что написано другими авторами - на их совести... Если есть ошибки в статьях, которые написал я, то готов выслушать конкретные замечания.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...по поводу сайта список Героев Советского Союза. http://www.warheroes.ru/main.asp?l=0
>  Открыл пару статей о летчиках ГСС. Много фактов искажено. Это только то что я знаю.


Для таких случаев на сайте «Героев Советского Союза» специально 
объявление помещено: http://www.warheroes.ru/guest.asp
Если не заметили — так я картинку прикрепил.

Просто так написать «..Много фактов искажено...»,  не указав конкретно, 
где, как и что — это называется облыжно обвинить. 
А проще — обгадить.
Уважаемая NASA это делает по своим соображениям, а Вам-то это зачем?

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Кевин

> Чего-то я не понял... Так что делать: не давать фактам выплывать наружу (чтобы не обидеть Нину Анатольевну) или "тут нечего скрывать" (как Вы сами пишете)?
> 
> 
> 
> Я на этом сайте несу ответственность только за те статьи, автором которых являюсь сам. То, что написано другими авторами - на их совести... Если есть ошибки в статьях, которые написал я, то готов выслушать конкретные замечания.


  Прошу на меня не обижаться, если несколько в резкой форме высказал свое мнение. Что делать? Решать, конечно, Вам. 
  По второму вопросу, я просто выразил свое недоумение о статьях другого автора. К Вам лично никаких отрицательных вопросов. Извиняюсь за некорректность.

----------


## Кевин

> Для таких случаев на сайте «Героев Советского Союза» специально 
> объявление помещено: http://www.warheroes.ru/guest.asp
> Если не заметили — так я картинку прикрепил.
> 
> Просто так написать «..Много фактов искажено...»,  не указав конкретно, 
> где, как и что — это называется облыжно обвинить. 
> А проще — обгадить.
> Уважаемая NASA это делает по своим соображениям, а Вам-то это зачем?
> 
> ...


 Уважаемые форумчане, извиняюсь, ссылочки не видел раньше, я редко бываю на этом сайте.Да что ж Вы так сразу ,"обгадить". Просто случайно взглянул на несколько статей. 
Если конкретно,то например,  http://www.warheroes.ru/hero/hero.asp?Hero_id=4270  Герой Советского Союза, Додонов Александр Сергеевич.
Вот беру пример, прямо из статьи. 
"Только в конце августа 1941 года Додоновым был совершён первый боевой вылет. Был получен приказ: лететь на Кёнигсберг. Проскочив заградительный огонь над линией фронта, Додонов точно привёл самолёт к военному объекту. Едва первые разрывы бомб осветили цель, противник открыл сильный огонь. На земле разрастались очаги пожаров. Первая бомбёжка прошла удачно. 

Боевые полёты следовали один за другим. В ноябре 1941 года Додонов совершал боевой полёт на Смоленск. Бомбы сбросили на фашистские железнодорожные составы. Но в последний момент вражеским зенитным снарядом был разбит левый мотор, вдребезги разнесло приборную доску, заклинило управление самолётом. Машина «полезла» вверх. Скорость её снизилась до 160 км/ч. Приближался почти неминуемый штопор. Механику Догову удалось расклинить руль, но самолёт перешёл в пикирование. Только в 200 метрах от земли Додонову удалось остановить снижение огромного корабля. Но тут упало давление масла в другом моторе. Во избежание пожара его пришлось выключить и половину бензина слить. На двух моторах Додонов привёл самолёт на базу. До 60 пробоин обнаружили техники на крыльях и фюзеляже машины."

Разрешите полюбопытствовать, откуда данные и их достоверность?
С уважением.

----------


## Кевин

Еще из той же статьи-
"В июне 1942 года капитан Додонов был назначен командиром 2-й авиационной эскадрильи 746-го авиаполка АДД"
"В 1944 – 1945 годах командир эскадрильи АДД майор Додонов бомбил объекты в Кёнигсберге, Данциге (Гданьске), Тильзите (Советске), Берлине"
Интересно, откуда берутся сведения?
С уважением.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Уважаемые форумчане, извиняюсь,........
> ..........................................
> Разрешите полюбопытствовать, откуда данные и их достоверность?
> С уважением.


Уважаемый, Вы в этой теме нагло флудом занялись.
Разрешите полюбопытствовать, зачем?

Ник

----------


## Кевин

> Уважаемый, Вы в этой теме нагло флудом занялись.
> Разрешите полюбопытствовать, зачем?
> 
> Ник


  Вот хамить то как раз  и не стоит.  Сначала Вы сказали, что нет конкретики и я облыжно обвиняю. Я привел примеры неправильных сведений с Вашего сайта. Вы это восприняли в штыки.Зря. Каждый свой вопрос я готов подтвердить документами. Я их не просто так задал. И пожалуйста, правильно применяйте термин "флуд".
 Зачем? Это уже другой вопрос. Просто задело, личное. Не хочу это выносить на форум.

----------


## simsim

> Я привел примеры неправильных сведений с Вашего сайта. Вы это восприняли в штыки.Зря. Каждый свой вопрос я готов подтвердить документами. Я их не просто так задал. И пожалуйста, правильно применяйте термин "флуд".
>  Зачем? Это уже другой вопрос. Просто задело, личное. Не хочу это выносить на форум.


Уважаемый Кевин!
Сайт www.warheroes.ru и сайт www.airforce.ru - это разные сайты...
Давайте я вынесу Ваши вопросы на форум сайт "Герои страны" и поглядим, что ТАМ ответит на них В.Воробьёв...
http://www.warheroes.ru/forumdb/viewtopic.php?t=12356

Будем считать, что этот вопрос на этом форуме закрыли...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Вот хамить то как раз  и не стоит....Я привел примеры неправильных сведений с Вашего сайта. ...
>  правильно применяйте термин "флуд".


Отвечено здесь:

Не ходи сюда!

Ник

----------


## Кевин

> Уважаемый Кевин!
> Сайт www.warheroes.ru и сайт www.airforce.ru - это разные сайты...
> Давайте я вынесу Ваши вопросы на форум сайт "Герои страны" и поглядим, что ТАМ ответит на них В.Воробьёв...
> http://www.warheroes.ru/forumdb/viewtopic.php?t=12356
> 
> Будем считать, что этот вопрос на этом форуме закрыли...


 Уважаемый Андрей!!!!
 Я новичек на сайте и поэтому прошу прощения за возможную некорректность размещения информации. Спасибо за перенос топика форума. Вопрос в этом топике закрыт.
С уважением.

----------


## NASa

По поводу открытой части дискуссии за последние дни мне хотелось бы внести уточнение. Я достаточно осведомлена о том, что проблема потерь общества от избыточного употребления спиртного была и остаётся. Для чего распространять факты, иллюстрирующие это, извлекая их из биографий героев войны? Для чего тревожить светлую память об этих самоотверженных людях, боровшихся со злом на пределе человеческих сил? 

Мне стыдно читать легковесные, неуважительные фразы моего современника. Если он берётся чтить героев, то следовало бы представить, что любой очерк должен мысленно быть представлен самим героям для одобрения. Надо подумать, а если бы это был мой отец, дед, я посмел бы написать так, показать ему, как я хлёстко могу оперировать негативными фактами его непростой жизни? 

Остро стоит ещё одна проблема нашего общества – дефицит уважительного отношения к другим людям. Биографии людей не набор индифферентных фактов, факты вырастают из ситуаций, каждая из которых может занять долгое время для прояснения и, тем не менее, не быть осознанной правильно и до конца. Почему не отвергнуть бухгалтерский подход к фактам истории? По-моему, он неприличен. 

В словах историка должна звучать совесть. Если же историк начинает ненужный показ некоторых неизбежных несовершенств людей, отдавших жизни в невероятно страшные годы за его, историка, комфортное сегодня, то он таким писанием рисует свой собственный портрет человека очень несовершенного, не отличающего белое от чёрного. Ему говорят десять раз – это чёрное! - а он залихватски – а мне это ближе,  я с этим начал и на том стоять буду, а ваших правил, что поведения, что цитирования, знать не желаю. Нет, надо реагировать на замечания, исправлять некрасивое содержание, приводить форму к принятой в среде серьёзных исследователей. Если общая подготовка не позволяет этого понять и выполнить, то нельзя браться не за своё дело, лучше уделить внимание не героям войны, а техническим изделиям. 

Честь ставить свою фамилию рядом с именами героев надо вначале заслужить. Они должны выбрать автора, но не он по своему разумению начинал бы выносить на люди что вздумается на том основании, что Командор не восстанет и не сожмёт пишущую руку каменным рукопожатием. Думаю, что сожмёт так или иначе, чтобы торжествовала справедливость, а не вседозволенность.

***
Конкретный факт из книги Вячеслава Звягинцева "Трибунал для "сталинских соколов"" поражает воображение. Глубокий ожог повредил даже кости лётчика, но он не покинул строя. После непродолжительного периода применения морфия врачами был разрешен приём алкоголя без ограничений. Многие ли лётчики не имели ранений? Как они поддерживали боеспособность в условиях, когда следовало бы отправиться в больничную палату или санаторий?   

Также по поводу технического спирта. Проверено кем-либо тщательно, что он не содержал намеренно введённого яда именно в тот исторический момент, именно для выбранных лиц? Если не проверено, то как же осмелиться писать сегодня заключение, что "траванулись"? Уж воздержаться бы совестливо. 

То же в отношении "собственноручных" текстов, в частности, биографий.
Ставлю вопросы определённо, что необходимо. Иначе можно очень некрасиво ошибаться в оценках.
- Есть современная, объективная экспертиза почерка? - Где её результат?

- Доказано, что написано без принуждения? – Где показания всех присутствовавших?

Вывод: архивный документ не становится правдивым от того, что хранится в серьёзном учреждении. Он несёт все влияния своего времени, ошибки и неточности. Он может быть совершенно ложным, намеренно дезинформирующим. Отсюда важное требование к стилю исторического очерка: автору следует писать, что некто/документ сообщает факт – в таком издании, на такой странице - понимая, что факт, возможно, не имеет отношения к истинной биографии героя или иному предмету исследования. 

И вновь возвращаюсь к правильному цитированию: каждая заимствованная фраза должна сопровождаться указанием на один или несколько, через запятую, источников непосредственно вслед за кавычками, закрывающими цитату, в скобках. Читатель не обязан искать и прочитывать все источники под статьёй, если вопрос только к данной фразе – высказыванию. 

Автору биографии, составленной по документам, фактически принадлежат несколько связующих слов. Весь текст состоит из набора цитат, от кавычек до новых кавычек, это нормально. Обобщённо-баснописный формат для биографий исторических лиц не годится.
Иначе надо переходить в литературное творчество с его законами, в частности, изменением имён.

----------


## simsim

> И вновь возвращаюсь к правильному цитированию: каждая заимствованная фраза должна сопровождаться указанием на один или несколько, через запятую, источников непосредственно вслед за кавычками, закрывающими цитату, в скобках. Читатель не обязан искать и прочитывать все источники под статьёй, если вопрос только к данной фразе – высказыванию.


Покажите хоть одну такую цитату хоть в одном биографическом справочнике (двухтомнике "Герои Советского Союза", любой энциклопедии)... Где там в статьях указание источников? Или они тоже не по правилам оформлены?
Если в энциклопедии в статье про В.В.Маяковского написано "покончил жизнь самоубийством" и не указан источник, то это уже неверно?... Так выходит?..

----------


## simsim

> Конкретный факт из книги Вячеслава Звягинцева "Трибунал для "сталинских соколов"" поражает воображение. Глубокий ожог повредил даже кости лётчика, но он не покинул строя. После непродолжительного периода применения морфия врачами был разрешен приём алкоголя без ограничений. Многие ли лётчики не имели ранений? Как они поддерживали боеспособность в условиях, когда следовало бы отправиться в больничную палату или санаторий?   
> 
> Также по поводу технического спирта. Проверено кем-либо тщательно, что он не содержал намеренно введённого яда именно в тот исторический момент, именно для выбранных лиц? Если не проверено, то как же осмелиться писать сегодня заключение, что "траванулись"? Уж воздержаться бы совестливо.


Однако... Оказывается, все лётчики после войны пили спирт из-за ранений... Бред какой-то... Там совсем другие причины были. И сами ветераны в беседах о них говорят очень откровенно:
1) Снижение нагрузки (и психологической, и лётной...) и возникший при этом эффект ничегонеделания и скуки;
2) Личные проблемы (многие на фронте успели обзавестись гражданскими жёнами, а после войны ко многим вернулись довоенные жёны).
За 20 лет я НИ ОТ ОДНОГО ветерана не слышал, чтобы он сказал, что выпивал после войны для того, чтобы снять боль от ран...

Ну а про введённый яд даже комментировать не хочется... Это уже бред в квадрате...

----------


## Mig

> .... И вновь возвращаюсь к правильному цитированию: каждая заимствованная фраза должна сопровождаться указанием на один или несколько, через запятую, источников непосредственно вслед за кавычками, закрывающими цитату, в скобках. Читатель не обязан искать и прочитывать все источники под статьёй, если вопрос только к данной фразе – высказыванию...


Уважаемая NASa, 
коли вы такой большой специалист по цитированию, кавычкам и скобкам, будьте так добры, запостите ссылочку на *ваши собственные нетленные творения*, где в образцово-показательном порядке выстроены запятые, кавычки и скобки. Потому как содержание или по современному, контент, судя по вашим постам, это субстанция вторичная... Самое главное: кавычки и запятые, р-р-р-авняйсь!!!!  

В противном случае все ваши умопостроения очень похожи на мечтания некого, но широко известного в узких кругах, Манилова... Случайно, Манилов не ваш земляк?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> .....Я достаточно осведомлена....проблема потерь....от избыточного употребления спиртного.....Для чего распространять факты..... извлекая их из биографий героев.....  
> ....стыдно читать легковесные, неуважительные фразы моего современника......
> ..... дефицит уважительного отношения к другим.....
> .....В словах историка должна звучать совесть......
> 
> ***
> Конкретный факт из книги Вячеслава Звягинцева "Трибунал для "сталинских соколов"" поражает воображение. Глубокий ожог повредил даже кости лётчика, но он не покинул строя. После непродолжительного периода применения морфия врачами был разрешен приём алкоголя без ограничений. Многие ли лётчики не имели ранений? Как они поддерживали боеспособность в условиях, когда следовало бы отправиться в больничную палату или санаторий? 
> 
> ....автору следует писать, что некто/документ сообщает факт – в таком издании, на такой странице.....
> .....каждая заимствованная фраза должна сопровождаться указанием на один или несколько....источников.....


Уважаемая NASa,

цитирую Ваше высказывание: 
«...ожог повредил даже кости лётчика, но он не покинул строя. После 
непродолжительного периода применения морфия врачами был разрешен
приём алкоголя без ограничений. Многие ли лётчики не имели ранений? 
Как они поддерживали боеспособность....» 

Это именно ВАШИ слова — никаких цитат-кавычек в Вашем тексте нет.

Другими словами:
*— обезумевший от боли летчик рвется в бой.
Военврач, наплевав на служебный долг, накачивает его морфием и водкой и 
признает годным к полетам.
Командир, сделав оловянные глаза, ставит невменяемому человеку боевую 
задачу, от выполнения которой зависят жизни сотен и тысяч людей...
Потом — посылает следующего, залитого водкой и морфием...
*
Я Вас  так и понял :
советские были накачаны морфием и водкой, оттого и войну выиграли...

Уважаемая NASa — хотели Вы того, или нет — Вы  оклеветали и оскорбили
сразу все ВВС СССР времен войны. 
И разместили это на форуме airforce.ru.

Ваше требование — «В словах историка должна звучать совесть»?
Вот и начните с себя. 
Будьте любезны подтвердить Ваши слова документально, 
до запятой, с указанием всех использованных документов. 

Я простой участник форума, могу говорить только за себя:
— на Вашем сайте http://stepanishchevmt.narod.ru/index.html 
с декабря 2008г.(уже 8 месяцев) конь не валялся. 
Вот и размещайте там свои фантазии. 
И отвечайте сами за каждое слово.

Ник

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=NASa;44673]По поводу открытой части дискуссии за последние дни мне хотелось бы внести уточнение. Я достаточно осведомлена о том, что проблема потерь общества от избыточного употребления спиртного была и остаётся. Для чего распространять факты, иллюстрирующие это, извлекая их из биографий героев войны? Для чего тревожить светлую память об этих самоотверженных людях, боровшихся со злом на пределе человеческих сил? 

Мне стыдно читать легковесные, неуважительные фразы моего современника. Если он берётся чтить героев, то следовало бы представить, что любой очерк должен мысленно быть представлен самим героям для одобрения. Надо подумать, а если бы это был мой отец, дед, я посмел бы написать так, показать ему, как я хлёстко могу оперировать негативными фактами его непростой жизни? 

Остро стоит ещё одна проблема нашего общества – дефицит уважительного отношения к другим людям. Биографии людей не набор индифферентных фактов, факты вырастают из ситуаций, каждая из которых может занять долгое время для прояснения и, тем не менее, не быть осознанной правильно и до конца. Почему не отвергнуть бухгалтерский подход к фактам истории? По-моему, он неприличен. 

В словах историка должна звучать совесть. 


Да...Уж,однако... На первых порах,чисто по человечески хотелось помочь
уважаемой NASA кое-каким материалом.Но, чем дальше автор углублялась по теме ("чем дальше в лес,тем больше пней"), всякое желание иссякло. Тема стала переходить в какую-то патологию, для продолжения которой скорее след собирать консилиум судмедэкспертов с привлечением психолога или открывать ветку "Злоупотребление алкоголя в ВВС и случаи суицида".
Интересная мысль насчет написания биографии  без бухгалтерского подхода и  индифферентных фактов.Понимать следует так,что при написании биографии человека-день,месяц,год рождения и прочие даты указывать не будем.Как говорится дописались до точки...
Мыслей обидеть автора-женщину (уважаемую NASA) не возникало,высказал только личное мнение по приведенному материалу.

----------


## NASa

alexvolf,

процитированный текст моего сообщения и Ваше собственное в моих глазах не связаны вообще. Вы извращаете смысл моей деятельности и обращаетесь с претензиями вместо помощи. Суммируйте мои тексты и убедитесь, что они корректны и направлены на поддержание уважительного отношения и к ушедшим, и к живущим.

Непривлекательный вид дискуссии создали участники simsim, Mig, Nik, за что они включены мною в список игнорирования, то есть я не вижу текстов их выступлений ни в одной из своих тем, открытая часть дискуссии - тексты участника Kevin. О какой "патологии" Вы смеете мне заявлять? Не знаю, как выглядит текст на экранах других участников, но Вы обязаны разделять высказывания, принадлежащие разным авторам. 

Ещё раз читайте заявленную мною формулировку темы и убедитесь, что я не отходила от неё. На каком основании заявляете мне о консилиуме, придумываете тему об алкоголе? Я эти вопросы не поднимала!

Если Вам не ясен смысл выражений "бухгалтерский подход" и "индифферентные факты", уточните у автора, но не сочиняйте собственный примитивно-дурашливый вариант понимания.

Зачем выражать мне искажённое неприязнью Ваше личное мнение? Совершенно оно лишнее, и Вы последуете в список игнорирования, если ещё посмеете в таком тоне со мною разговаривать.

----------


## leonard

ну полный набор,как бы сказал специалист медик.Кто против меня слово скажет,в игнор его. Клиника на лицо.Мадам,если вам нечем заняться,кроме поиска "ведьм",могу помочь.Вы живете в Воронеже?Есть у меня куча адресов ветеранов из этого города,в частности еще недавно жил ГСС Ренц.Вот возьмите и сходите к старику,сделайте ему приятное,поговорите,послуш  айте.Всем польза.

----------


## NASa

Каждый участник может присылать адреса, имена и любую полезную информацию. 

Словесный мусор прошу не направлять в тему!

За некорректное поведение участник leonard в списке игнорирования.

----------


## leonard

адреса вышлю с большим удовольствием,а вы успокоитесь,надеюсь,обидчи  вая вы наша?Прежде чем поучать других,достигните определенного уровня знаний в той области,в которой поучаете.Ваши детские посты,это верх совершенства и наива.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Эта ветка давно уже выродилась в обсуждение личных качеств ее участников. Если нечего больше сказать по теме конструктивного, то я готов закрыть ветку.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Непривлекательный вид дискуссии создали участники simsim, Mig, Nik, за что они включены мною в список игнорирования, то есть я не вижу текстов их выступлений...


Уважаемая NASa,

меня-то, Nik Primopye, Вы совершенно зря в свой «список» включили.
Я — один из немногих, если не единственный, кто Вас с самых первых  
публикаций воспринимает очень серьёзно.

Сами посудите:
1 — Вы используете форум airforce.ru для каких-то своих целей, но явно не тех,
что заявлены — и как так и надо;
2 — Вы 8 месяцев заполняете форум фантазиями, клеветой, демагогией 
и флудом — и Вам даже замечания не сделано;
3 — Вы оболгали Дважды Героя М.Т.Степанищева, выставили его моральным 
уродом — а Вам никто и слова не сказал;
4 — Вы оклеветали МинОбороны, обвинив в подделке документов — и хоть бы что;
5 — Вы представляетесь родственником Дважды Героя, потом  — главой группы родственников — а с Вас и подтверждения не спрашивают;
6 — Вы публикуете ложные доносы на участников форума — никто и не возразил;
7 — Вы постоянно размещаете на форуме претензии к посторонним 
интернет-ресурсам, Вам замечания делают — а Вы своё гнёте...

Ну, и как ТАКОГО человека не принимать всерьёз? 

Прошу отметить —  всё сказанное относится к сути Ваших публикаций, и никак 
не касается Вашей личности. Личность Вашу я и знать не хочу. 
Достаточно Ваших публикаций.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Эта ветка давно уже выродилась в обсуждение личных качеств ее участников. Если нечего больше сказать по теме конструктивного, то я готов закрыть ветку.


Самоубийство М.Т.Степанищева — исторический факт.
Что может быть конструктивнее?

Предложение закрыть ветку — поддерживаю.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Mig

> Эта ветка давно уже выродилась в обсуждение личных качеств ее участников. Если нечего больше сказать по теме конструктивного, то я готов закрыть ветку.


Давайте закроем!

----------


## leonard

Давно пора.

----------


## NASa

Дмитрий!

Я согласна с Вашим предложением закрыть тему.

----------

